#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  شاعر الرومانسية علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

*[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ضيفنا اليوم في كرسي التعارف من الشخصيات المميزة 
هو عضو قديم في المنتدي يعني من سنتين تقريبا
ولكن ترك بصمة كبيرة في جميع القاعات حيث انه
ضيفنا اليوم هو شاعر الرومانسية
يمتلك قلما رقيقا عذبا ينتقي من الكلمات اعذبها وارقهاوييصيغها في اطار جميل ويطرحه بين ايدينا كي يمتعنا بكل ما هو جميل

صاحب قلب ابيض وصديق للجميع يمتلك من الصفات التي تجعل اي انسان يقابله يكن له كل احترام وتقدير

ضيفنا اليوم ليس فقط شاعرا واديبا كبيرا وانما ايضا شيف كبير
يعلم الكثير من الوصفات السريعة والجميلة فهو طاهي درجة اولي سوبر شيف يعني
واللي مش مصدق يجرب يخليه يعزمه ..  تدبيسه اهو يا حسن باشا ماليش دعوة 

دعونا نقترب من شاعر الرومانسية اكثر في هذا اللقاء الجميل
فاهلا بك شاعر الرومانسية علي كرسي التعارف
اتمني ان تطيب اقامتك معنا


[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

*بسم الله ابدأ بقي الاسئلة

اسعتنا بالله
ويا رب تستحملنا بقي يا فندم

من هو شاعر الرومانسية؟

متي بدأت موهبة كتابة الشعر عندك؟

ايه يا فندم بقي سر الطبخات الجميلة دي وازاي اتعلمت الطبيخ ؟

بتساعد بقي في اعمال المنزل ؟ طيب هنسأل احلي كلمة؟



كفاية دلوقتي
وراجعة تاني
*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جيت الحق مكاني في الأول  :: 

منور يا حسن و يا رب تسعد معنا 

* حلم تحقق و آخر في طريقه و ثالث لم يتحقق بعد ..فما هم؟؟؟

* ما هو الإختلاف بين شاعر الرومانسية و حسن في عمله و حسن في بيته و حسن الأب؟؟ (خلي بالك معانا رقيب هنلجأ له في إثبات كلامك ههههههههههه)

* كلمات جديدة من شاعر الرومانسية لنا هنا في كرسي التعارف لم تنزل من قبل في المنتدي...فهل تبخل بها علينا؟؟؟

كفاية كده و ان شاء الله ارجع تاني

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ضيفنا اليوم في كرسي التعارف من الشخصيات المميزة 
> هو عضو قديم في المنتدي يعني من سنتين تقريبا
> ولكن ترك بصمة كبيرة في جميع القاعات حيث انه
> ضيفنا اليوم هو شاعر الرومانسية
> يمتلك قلما رقيقا عذبا ينتقي من الكلمات اعذبها وارقهاوييصيغها في اطار جميل ويطرحه بين ايدينا كي يمتعنا بكل ما هو جميل
> 
> صاحب قلب ابيض وصديق للجميع يمتلك من الصفات التي تجعل اي انسان يقابله يكن له كل احترام وتقدير
> ...


[frame="2 70"]
اختى العزيزة ... أم أحمد

أحب فى البداية اتقدملك بوافر الشكر .. على منحى شرف التواجد بمثل هذا الموضوع الرائع ... والحيوى .. والذى يقرب بين الضيف و باقى أعضاء المنتدى حيث الصراحة .. والوضوح وتلاقى الافكار والتعرف على الاخر بلا رتوش او افتعال

اما عن مقدمتك الرقيقة .. فقد كانت قمة فى الذوق والرقة  وهما ليس بالغريبين عليكى
أعزك الله ... وجعل قلمك الراقى  ،  وموضوعاتك الشيقة سببا فى جمعتنا دائما ان شاء الله


اما بخصوص العزومة ياستى ... فوالله انا تحت أمركم ... بس بشرط

تيجلنا بالطيارة تحضرى معانا العزومة ..وترجعى تانى هههههههه
( دة مش تعجيز للهروب لا سمح الله ... ابدا ابدا )

 بكرر شكرى العميق ليكى واتمنى مكنش ضيف تقيل على كرسى الاعتراف دة...
 اللى انا مش شايفة خااااااااااالص من ساعة مادخلت !!!! :M (14):  
 مش لاقى غير ورد ورد .... 
هى تايجر وومن طمعت فيه واخدته وهى ماشية والا اية.......هههههههه


لك منى كل الود ... وخالص التقدير  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *بسم الله ابدأ بقي الاسئلة
> 
> اسعتنا بالله
> ويا رب تستحملنا بقي يا فندم
> 
> من هو شاعر الرومانسية؟
> *


[frame="2 70"]السى فى يعنى .... ماشى

انا - واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا -

حسن عبد الحليم
33 سنة
محاسب بشركة استيراد حبوب غذائية
متزوج وأعول ... 
وعندى ندى و نور الدين[/frame]


> *
> متي بدأت موهبة كتابة الشعر عندك؟
> *


[frame="2 70"]والله يا ستى انا بدأت أكتب اول حاجة فى اعدادى ... والغريبة انى اول ماكتبت كتبت فصحى ... ومحتفظ بيها لحد دلوقتى.... اسمها " شوق وانتظار "

وكانت بدايتها :
ظمأت العين لرؤيته وسهرت من شوقها الأجفان
رفض القلب الانتظار وبغير عينك أعلن العصيان
فقلبي حبيبتي في بحورك سفينة وأنتي له الربان
وشوقي اليكى محبوبتى ظمأ وما كنت إلا الظمآن[/frame]





> *
> ايه يا فندم بقي سر الطبخات الجميلة دي وازاي اتعلمت الطبيخ ؟
> *


[frame="2 70"]سر الطبخة يا فندم بقى - ومن غير علام - 
دة تلاقية فى موضوع " سر الطبخة " فى قسم المطبخ بالمنتدى 
( حتة تسويق .. بس من غير لينكات  ههههههه )

اما عن كيفية تعلمى الطبيخ ... والله هى بدأ معايا من ايام ثانوى .. 
كنت غاوى اعمل اكلى بنفسى -الحمد لله الاول مكنتش بظلم حد معايا واكله من عمايل ايدى ههههه -
بس اعتقد انها وراثة ... لانى والدى - رحمة الله علية - كان غاوى الموضوع دة برضة
المهم كملت وبدات اسال واعرف واتفرج على برامج وكتب فى الاكل لحد ما بدأت اخترع حاجات ووصفات خاصة بيا .. وادينى بجمعها ونزلتها فى موضوع " سر الطبخة " بالمنتدى

بس هى فى الاول والاخر فعلا هواية ومتعة بالنسبالى ..
وكفاية انى اقولك ان يوم الاجازة بستناه عشان ادخل المطبخ واقوم بمهمة الامن الغذائى فى اليوم دة ... حتى لو اتعزمت برة عند حد .... لازم ادخل اشوف اخبار المطبخ اية ههههههههه[/frame][/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]





> *
> بتساعد بقي في اعمال المنزل ؟ طيب هنسأل احلي كلمة؟
> *


[frame="2 70"]ممممممممممممم احنا حنبتديها كدة والا اية... :M (33):  

بصى هو انا بحب اطبخ بس ... 
لكن باقى الاعمال المنزلية دى مش تخصصى ... 
وبصراحة ربنا يكون فى عون  "أم نور"  لما بتدخل بعديا المطبخ..... 
(الصراحة حلوة برضة ... مدام  احنا مراقبووووون)[/frame])





> *
> كفاية دلوقتي
> وراجعة تاني
> *



تشرفينا وتنورينا يا فندم،،،،

وشكرا على البداية المشجعة دى....
تحياتى،،،  :f:

----------


## sayedattia

[frame="7 70"]
*شاعر وفنان وقلمه.... يحكي مواله
اصيل وإنسان وحب الناس راسماله
كريم الطبع والمنبت ...رفيع الشان 
تحس الصــدق في أقواله واعماله

أصله بقي ... من غير مجاملة مزوّقه
راجل كريم ...... يفهم اصول المجدعه
الحب مزروع جوه فيه ... 
نور وندي ..... دنية حياته ونور عنيه

وأحلي كلمه ... يوم قابلها في الحياه
أختارها قلبه .. هيه بدايته ومنتهــــاه
يارب وفقهم  ............. وأمّن عشهم
زوّق حياتهم بالرضا .......وشكر الأله*
[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9iby4K8LgpG57UA.TmjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=1352bkiej/EXP=1175158844/**http%3A//www.flowergallery.co.uk/acatalog/Belgium-705-Bouquet_Mixed_Cut_Flowers.jpg[/IMG]

أبني الحبيب / أ . حسن (شاعر الرومانسية)

سعدت بتواجدك معنا علي كرسي التعارف
فتقبل تحياتي وأمتناني لقلبك الكبير النقي
وأسمح لي بالأقتراب من فكرك وقلبك وعقلك
وذلك عن طريق أسئلتي :
-شاعر الرومانسية كيف يري الحب هذه الأيام ؟
-ماهي أفضل قصائدك وأقربها الي نفسك ؟ ولماذا؟
-من الشخصية التي أثرت بشكل كبير في حياتك (العملية -العاطفية -السياسية)؟
-إذا أضطررت للعيش في جزيرة منعزلة وسُمح لك بأصطحاب 5 أشخاص فقط . 
 من تختار ؟ ولماذا ؟ 
-من هو المفضل لديك ( شاعر - أديب - ممثل - ممثلة - لاعب كرة - مطرب - مطربة -
 موسيقي - رسام - قاريء قرآن - مقدم أو مقدمة برامج)
-معك تذكرتان لدخول مسرحية من تصطحب معك (من غير أفراد الأسرة) وماهي 
 المسرحية التي تفضل دخولها؟
-أعرف أنك شيف ماهر ... ماهي أحب الأكلات التي تجيد طبخها وتحب الأستمتاع بأكلها؟
-ماهي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها وتتخذها منارا لك في حياتك ؟
-ما هو الصحابي الجليل الذي تعتبره قدوة يقتدي بها ولماذا؟
-الحياة في مصر مليئة بالمشاكل التي تواجه الشباب .. ماهي أكثر المشاكل التي 
 تراها أكثر تعقيدا في مواجهة شباب اليوم ؟

 

[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

شكرا يا اختي ام احمد .. بجد بجد اختيار مميز ..والمقدمة الاكثر من رائعة ..شكرا لكِ. :Aaaaa33:  

اهلا يا استاذ حسن ..  :Aaaaa34:  

اولا .. انا ما ليا في الشعر كثير .. ولا حقدر اكتب لك قصيدة شعر .. بس صدقني سعيدة جدا لاننا حنتعرف عليك اكثر ان شاء الله .. :Wai:  

ثانيا : ندخل على الاسئلة على طول هههههه :M (29):  

هل ممكن اننا نقول عن الاستاذ حسن انه من محبي المغامرات ..؟؟

الظلم .. شعور قاتل .. هل تعرض الاستاذ حسن قبل كده للظلم ؟؟

تجربة مريت بيها في حياتك ..؟؟ وتسعي ان اولادك ما يمرو بها ؟؟

ممكن تقولي موقف جميل حصل لك ايام الثانوية ..؟؟ ليه الثانوية .. لاني بحب المواقف الي بتسير في هذه الفترة من العمر هههههههههه؟؟

هل هناك بوادر ادبية بأت تظهر عند ابنائك .. وانت كأب ما شعورك لو اراد احد أبناءك انه يتفرغ للكتابات الشعرية .. ؟؟


اخر سؤال .. بس غلس بشكل .. :1:  

السبب في اننا ما عملنا معاك مقلب يا استاذ حسن .. هو اني حسيت انك سريع الغضب .. وتزعل بسرعة .. هل توافقني في رأي؟؟ .. ولا حتخليني اتحسر عشان ما عملت فيك مقلب .. ::$:  

اعتذر يا اخي على الاطالة .. وسلامي للمدام . :209:   والاولاد ..

وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="2 70"]أم أحمد


 مش عارفه أشكرك ازاى يا غالية على أختيارك

بصراحة كان نفسى فى اللقاء ده من زمااااااااان


شاعر الرومانسية


أهلا بيك يا شاعر منور الكرسى اللى احنا مش شايفينه

ما علينا جاهز يالله نبتدى

بس بصراحة وبدون مجاملات

1- اشمعنى الرومانسية هى أكتر حاجة بتحب تكتب فيها ؟ وهل الرومانسية مازالت    موجودة فى زمننا هذا؟

2- أيه أكتر قصيدة عجبتك وتأثرت بها فى المنتدى؟ ومن هو كاتبها؟


3-  ما هو أسعد يوم فى حياتك؟ وما هو أسوء يوم؟

4- موقف طريف مريت بيه ؟

5- ماهى أكتر أكلة بتحب تاكلها من ايد أحلى كلمة؟ 

6- ايه هى أكتر مناسبة بتحب تحتفل بيها؟

7- أيهما أفضل ولماذا الزواج عن حب أم الزواج التقليدى؟

8- ايه الحاجات اللى عملتها و لو رجع بيك الزمان تانى مش هتعملها ؟

وكفاية كده أسيب فرصة لباقى الاعضاء
ويا رب أكون كنت ضيفة خفيفة عليك[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

> اختى العزيزة ... أم أحمد
> 
> أحب فى البداية اتقدملك بوافر الشكر .. على منحى شرف التواجد بمثل هذا الموضوع الرائع ... والحيوى .. والذى يقرب بين الضيف و باقى أعضاء المنتدى حيث الصراحة .. والوضوح وتلاقى الافكار والتعرف على الاخر بلا رتوش او افتعال
> 
> اما عن مقدمتك الرقيقة .. فقد كانت قمة فى الذوق والرقة وهما ليس بالغريبين عليكى
> أعزك الله ... وجعل قلمك الراقى ، وموضوعاتك الشيقة سببا فى جمعتنا دائما ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> اما بخصوص العزومة ياستى ... فوالله انا تحت أمركم ... بس بشرط
> ...


 
*العفو يا فندم علي ايه*
*ده انا محرجة جدااا  اني  مش بعرف اقول كلام حلو زيكم*
*كنت كتبت مقدمة احلي من دي 100 مرة يا فندم*

*وبعدين لو علي العزمة انا جاااااااااية* 
*هاخذ اول طيارة واجي*
*بس يلا يا فندم استعد انت الاول * 

*وبعدين صحيح ايه ده الكرسي راح فين*
*يا نهاري ده شكل حد طمع فيه*
*لا مش ممكن ابدا*
*انا جبتلك واحد تاني اهو*

**

*ما يخلصنيش اني اسيبك طول اللقاء من غير كرسي*
*اتفضل يا فندم*
*ويلا عاوزين نشوف الرد بسرعة * 
*ولا نستخدم اسلحة و ووسائل تعذيب*

*حسن سعيدة بجد بوجودك معنا علي كرسي التعارف*
*وان شاء الله تكون انت كمان سعيد*
*تحياتي لك ولاسرتك الكريمة*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر لام احمد على الاختيار الرائع 
شاعر الرومانسية منور الكرسي والله لاءة منور الدنيا بحالها ..
فيه كام سؤال كده على الماشي لزوم الواجب يعني 
اولا:ماهو هدفك الاساسي في الحياة؟
ثانيا:هل هناك شيء مستحيل لدى شاعرنا واذا كان الجواب نعم فما هو ؟
ثالثا :ساذكر بعض الكلمات  وارجو منك ان توجهها لاعضاء في منتدانا الغالي 
أحبك يا..
أتابع مواضيعك بشغف يا...
تشعرني بالحزن يا..
تشعرني بالفرح يا..
ظلتمك يا...
ظلتمني يا...
شكرا يا..
حقك عليا  يا...
ازعجتني يا...
اتفاءل بك يا...
اتمنى لقاءك يا...
انت صديقي الاول يا...
انت العضو المميز في نظري يا ....

رابعا :لو بايدك تحكم العالم لمدة ربع ساعة والوقت يسمحلك تغير شيء واحد بس هتغير ايه علما ان انت مسموحلك تغير اي حاجة في كل حاجة لكن شيئ واحد ؟

اخيرا اسفة جدا لو ثقلت عليك بس انت عملت معانا وااااااجب في فك التكشيرة واحنا لازم واكيد طبعا نرد الواجب دي الاصول بردو هههههههههه
بجد ربنا يبارك لك في اسرتك الغالية ويوفقك ويحقق لك ماتتمنى  وسعيدة بوجودك على الكرسي ..
دمت في امان الله استاذ حسن ..

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
حسن 
شاعر الرومانسية 
ارق تحياتى لك و للاسرة الكريمة 
اسعدنى جدا وشرفنى 
وجودك على الكرسى 
ليزداد  معرفتى بشخصيتك المحببه الى نفسى 
واقترابى من شخصكم 
الكريم 
الفنان 
الاصيل 
الحنون 
ولو كتبت ما يكفى حضرتك
 ديوان شعر رومانسى 
وبما انى ارى 
انك تتعرض لهجوم حب  
وارى الاخوة والاخوات فى شوق لمحاصرتك بالاسئلة 
وان الموضوع اصلا تحت الرقابة المشدده 
فساكتفى بتواجدى الدائم 
والتمتع  بحبى و بحب الاخوة  لك 
 خالص تقديرى واحترامى لك 
وللاخت احلى كلمة 
ولندى ونور الدين 
بارك الله لك فيهم وجعلهم قرة عين لك ولامهم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وركاته 
شكرا يا ام احمد على الاختيار الجميل لشخصيه جميله جدا ومحترمه جدا والكلام ده عن تقارب واحتكاك بشخصيه استاذ حسن وحقيقى هو اخ مقرب دا وانسان فعلا اقل مايقالعليه انه فعلا شاعر الرومانسيه  الجميل 

 تواجده مثمر وجميل اسلوبه غايه فى لروعه والاحترام ومواضيعه جميله ومنها مايخص الوقع الى عايشين فيه الحقيقه كان اول الناس الى اقرالهم فعلا قصائد والى شدنى للقاعات الادبيه ودخولى فيها 

سعدت جدا بتواجده اخ ليا وعن حق صاحب بيت فعلا وصاحب واجب 
سعدت جدا بتواجدك الجميل 

نبتدى بقى الاسئله  :: 

طبعا نظرا لانى جربت كل الاكل بتاعك ودقته وفعلا الكل كله كان جميل جدا  فانا مش هسال عن حاجه فى المطبخ بقى   :: 
1- إذا كانت لديك الفرصة للقيام برحلة اسبوع إلى إحدى دول العالم فأيها تختار ولماذا ؟
2- ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟ 
3- ماهى السلبيات التى تراها ولا تحب أن يكون لها تواجد بين الشباب ؟
4- شاعر الرومانسية متي يبتسم ابتسامه امل ومتى يصاب باحباط ؟
5- مين من الاعضاء تنسب ليهم الصفات ديه
طيب : 
مخلص : 
شقي :  
ذكي : 
رومانسي : 
اجتماعي : 
صارم : 
دماغه ناشفه: 
محبوب :  
مواضيعه تحفه :  

ربنا يقويك بقى ويعينك  
اخوك احمد

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جيت الحق مكاني في الأول 
> 
> منور يا حسن و يا رب تسعد معنا 
> 
> ،،،


اهلا بيكى عزيزتى  ريهام
ماشى ياستى الحقى مكانك فى الاول
 بس خليكى حنينة ... اخوكى مزنوووووووق :M (31):  

والنور نورك والله ... انتم اهل الدار واحنا ضيوف عليكوا
وطبعا حكون سعيد بيكوا وبكل اسئلتكوا

ندخل على الاسئلة و الردود بقى....





> * حلم تحقق و آخر في طريقه و ثالث لم يتحقق بعد ..فما هم؟؟؟


[frame="2 70"]حلم تحقق : أن ربنا يرزقنى ببنوتة ... فعلا كان نفسى أخلف بنت والحمد الله جاتالى ندى

حلم فى طريقة للتحقق : انى احقق اللى بتمناه فى شغلى ... والحمد لله دة فى طريقة انه يتحقق، الشركة اللى انا فيها ماشية بخطوات كويسة وبتكبر وبالتالى انا بكبر معاها

حلم لم يتحقق بعد : أدعو الله ان يكتب لى المقدرة  انى اخد المدام ونقضى فريضة الحج- ان شاء الله -[/frame]




> * ما هو الإختلاف بين شاعر الرومانسية و حسن في عمله و حسن في بيته و حسن الأب؟؟(خلي بالك معانا رقيب هنلجأ له في إثبات كلامك ههههههههههه)



[frame="2 70"]بداية كدة احب ااقولك انى حبعت ام الاولاد بعثة كدة لزيارة اقارب لينا فى الصعيد 
عشان ابقى براحتى بقى فى الكلالالالالالالالالام ههههههههه

طبعا دة هزار لحسن حد يصدق والا حاجة ويدخل يقول كلمتين حلوين .. وبقول انا جاى اهدى النفوس :M:  

عموما..
الحمد لله مفيش فروق كبيرة ...
اللى يعرفنى عن قرب مش حيحس بفرق بين حسن وبين شاعر الرومانسية

ممكن فى العمل محدش يعرف او يتوقع خالص انى بكتب اشعار واغانى وكدة....( شخصية رخمة من الاخر يعنى هههههه)

وفى البيت .. احتمال ضغوط العمل والشغل تاخدنى منه احيانا بس بحاول بكل وسعى مايبقاش الشغل على حساب البيت .. والله المستعااان

اما حسن الاب ...  الحمدلله بحب ولادى جدا  وبحاول بكل مقدرتى انى اوفرلهم حياة كريمة واربيهم تربية دينية واخلاقية سليمة[/frame] 





> * كلمات جديدة من شاعر الرومانسية لنا هنا في كرسي التعارف لم تنزل من قبل في المنتدي...فهل تبخل بها علينا؟؟؟




[frame="2 70"]طبعا لاء يافندم .. ابخل عليكوا بيها اية

فية رباعيات كنت كاتبها ومازلت بكملها ... ممكن ننزل منها اجزاء :



[frame="7 70"]لاتحرميننى لقياكى سيدتى
فأنا الذى أهواكى منذ الازل
وعبير يديك مازال يحوينى
ومازال يحيينى الامل

قرينك انا فى تللك الدنيا
البى نداءك .. حين تنادين
رقيقة الوجدان .. بقلب حنون
فنعم القلب الذى تحملين

انتى لقلبى .. طوق النجاه
فعينيك .. فيها بريق الحياه
ولو خيرونى بين هواكى وبين الممات
لاخترت الموت صريع تلك الشفاه

لا ... لا ترحلى عن عالمى
فأنا هويتك .. وانتى حتما تعلمى
انى نقشتك فوق جبينى
وجعلت حبك .. فى دمى

كثر الكلام ... هل انا اهواكى
وهل الوذ بقلبك ... عند الغرق
فقلت لا ... انا لست اهواكى
بل انا غارق بحبك .. حتى العنق

كونى  كأمواج البحر تأخذنى
وبين احضان العشق .. ترمينى
فماعاد لى غيرالحب انتظره
يميتنى تارة .. واخرى يحينى

تراك تنادينى ... سيدتى وتنتظرينى
وتعلقين ورود الياسمين فوق العنق
انا لك اينما كنتى ... فلا تتركينى
فما ضل ابدا ... من عشق

اغار عليك من الكلمات
من الاقلام .. من الورقات
وحتى اذا لامسك الهواء
أغار عليكى من النسمات[/frame]

يارب تعجبكوا.... :f2: [/frame]




> كفاية كده و ان شاء الله ارجع تاني





اهلا بيكى دايما يا بوكى ومنتظر عودتك ان شاء الله...

وتقبلى خالص ودى .. وعظيم امتنانى،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شاعر وفنان وقلمه.... يحكي مواله
> اصيل وإنسان وحب الناس راسماله
> كريم الطبع والمنبت ...رفيع الشان 
> تحس الصــدق في أقواله واعماله
> 
> أصله بقي ... من غير مجاملة مزوّقه
> راجل كريم ...... يفهم اصول المجدعه
> الحب مزروع جوه فيه ... 
> نور وندي ..... دنية حياته ونور عنيه
> ...




استاذى الجليل ... أ/سيد عطية يعجز القلم  عن التعبير عن شكرى
لما خطه قلمك من كلمات لا استحقها

قوجودك فى الموضوع واهتمامك بالرد ... وحده يكفينى

سلمت لنا ابا .. وصديقا ... وقلبا يجمع الجميع  ::h:: 

واسمحلى ان ارد على اسئلتك الرائعة
فللك خالص تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [ALIGN=CENTER]
> أبني الحبيب / أ . حسن (شاعر الرومانسية)
> 
> سعدت بتواجدك معنا علي كرسي التعارف
> فتقبل تحياتي وأمتناني لقلبك الكبير النقي
> وأسمح لي بالأقتراب من فكرك وقلبك وعقلك
> وذلك عن طريق أسئلتى [/CENTER]:


أنا اسعد والله يا استاذة العزيز .. واهلا بيك وبأسئلتك الجميلة :f: 



> -شاعر الرومانسية كيف يري الحب هذه الأيام ؟




[frame="2 70"]أيقاع العصر الذى نعيشة الان - وللأسف - صار سريعا بشكل غير طبيعى
فنحن نعمل ..ونفكر.. ونأكل بسرعة ... حتى عندما نخرج لنتنزة .. فبسرعة ايضا
ولم تنجو المشاعر ايضا من هذة الحالة من السرعة والاستعجال
وضغت المادة بعض الشىء على الرومانسية ..
وتغيرت طرق التعبير عن الحب ..
فلم يصبح هناك وقت للكلام الهادىء الشاعرى
حتى اغانى الحب لم تعد بالرومانسية التى كانت عليها ..
وتغيرت مفردات وكلمات الحب ..
ودخلتها مفردات غريبة لايمكن ان تتسم بالرومانسية

ولكن هذا لايمنع من ان الحب موجود ..وسيظل موجودا حتى قيام الساعة[/frame]






> -ماهي أفضل قصائدك وأقربها الي نفسك ؟ ولماذا؟




اول قصيدة غنائية كتبتها .. ربما لانها الاولى فهى قريبة من قلبى 
اسمها " حتى وانت بعيد حبيبى "

[frame="7 70"]حتى وانت بعيد حبيبى  
حتى وانت مش معايا
قولى مين غيرك داريبى
حتى لو فى هواك أسايا

نــاوي تبعـــد عـن عنـــيا
نــاوي تاخـــد مـن ايديـــا
قلبــك الملـــهوف عليــــا
             وألا قلبي الملهوف عليك
أنــت فـــاكر لمـــا تبعــــد
أني ح أنسى عنيك و ح أبعد
عمري ما لغيرك راح أوعـد
                و عني مش ح تغيـب عنيــك
		حتى وأنت بعيد...

ويوم ما ح أشتاق أنى اشوفك
أو ح أحـــــن ألمس كفــوفـــك
ح ألقى دايـما جنبــي طيـفــك
                   بينــادينى بحبك أنت
مـش ح تبعـــــد عــن حيــاتي
دا أنــت منـــي وأنــت ذاتــــي
برضــــه ح أســـهرك ليـــلاتـي 
                   وأحلم أني جنبك أنت
حتى وأنت بعيد...

وقت ما ح أغمض عنيا
ح ألقى أيدك بين ايديا
طبطبت بحـنان عليــــا
                 و بعنيك السود حبايبي
صدقت انك مش بعيـــد
وأني برضه معاك سعيد
مش ح أكـون أبدا وحيـد
                 وأنت ساكن جوة قلبي
حتى وأنت بعيد ...[/frame]

دة من الشعر العامى
اما من الفصحى
سلسلة بدأتها منذ فترة .. بعنوان " اعترافات عاشق"

هذا اول اعتراف ..


[frame="7 70"]أعترف بأننى.. أحبك 
أحبك حتى النخاع .. و حتى الثمالة
أعترف بأننى
أسكن فى عيناك..
 وان نسيان هواك استحالة
أعترف بأننى 
أهوى  تقاسيم وجهك الندى..
أعشق فوق خديك ..
 ذلك اللون الوردى 
أعترف بأننى
 أذوب بين أناملك حين تداعب جبينى 
أعترف بأننى 
مولع بالاستماع الى نبض قلبك  
أعترف بأننى أحن الى كفيك..
وأشتاق الى ظمأ شفتيك ..
أعترف بأننى أراك فى كل الوجوة..
 وفوق جبين كل أمرأة
أعترف باننى أحمل قلبا ..
 تحيطين به .. كالشرنقة 
أعترف بأننى القاك ..
 بين العيون وفوق الجباه ..
 وبين حبات المطر
ولكنى  تعبت ..
من الرحيل .. ومن البقاء .. 
ومللت من طول السفر 
أعترف بأننى مازلت سيدتى ... 
أبحث عنك
ولا أجد لحبك من مفر

[/frame]


> -من الشخصية التي أثرت بشكل كبير في حياتك (العملية -العاطفية -السياسية)؟




[frame="2 70"]العملية ... مدير اول شركة اعمل بها بعد تخرجى ...فقد كان شخصا ملتزما .. منظم .. متفاني فى عمله
العاطفية ... لاتوجد شخصية على وجه التحديد
السياسية ... ليس تأثيرا بالمعنى المفهوم ..ولكنة اعجاب بشخصيتة ... الرئيس الراحل انور السادات
[/frame]




> -إذا أضطررت للعيش في جزيرة منعزلة وسُمح لك بأصطحاب 5 أشخاص فقط . 
>  من تختار ؟ ولماذا ؟



[frame="2 70"]افراد سرتى .. زوجتى وابنائى نور وندى وزوجة والدى رحمة الله علية (فهى فى مقام أمى رحمة الله عليها)
كدة اربعة ... وممكن نخلى مكان احتياطى بقى ههههههه[/frame]





> -من هو المفضل لديك ( شاعر - أديب - ممثل - ممثلة - لاعب كرة - مطرب - مطربة -
>  موسيقي - رسام - قاريء قرآن - مقدم أو مقدمة برامج)




[frame="2 70"]شاعر ... فاروق جويدة
أديب ... توفيق الحكيم
ممثل .... محمد صبحى
ممثلة .... عبلة كامل
لاعب كرة ... محمد ابوتريكة
مطرب .... هانى شاكر/ كاظم الساهر
مطربة .... انغام / اصالة
موسيقى .... اى موسيقى لعمار الشريعى / عمر خيرت / ياسر عبدالرحمن
قارىء قراءن ... مشارى راشد
مقدم او مقدمة برنامج .... حمدى قنديل / محمود سعد[/frame]





> -معك تذكرتان لدخول مسرحية من تصطحب معك (من غير أفراد الأسرة) وماهي 
>  المسرحية التي تفضل دخولها؟




[frame="2 70"]كدة برضة يا استاذ سيد ... يعنى حضرتك عاوز تعمل عندى انقلاب فى البيت 
اروح المسرح ومن غيرهم كمان .....
ولو قلت حنتخيل ان دة مثلا قبل الزواج ( عشان الموضوع يعدى بس ههههههه )
كنت احب اخد خطيبتى وقتها ( ام الاولاد حاليا ....) طبعا....انت فاكرنى حعرف افك هههههه
ولو حضرتك اصريت بقى وقلتبلى لازم من غير افراد الاسرة.....
 يبقى حضرتك تتحمل اى عواقب ومساءلات تجيلك من اى فرد من افراد الاسرة بقى

من الشخصيات العزيزة عليا ومحببة الى قلبى هو زيزو
فممكن اخد أحمد معايا وانا رايح المسرح ...دة لو حيسبونى اروح وحدى يعنى ههههه
وطبعا حتكون مسرحية لاستاذ المسرح .... محمد صبحى[/frame]




> -أعرف أنك شيف ماهر ... ماهي أحب الأكلات التي تجيد طبخها وتحب الأستمتاع بأكلها؟




[frame="2 70"]بعد ما رجعت من العمرة  مؤخرا .. وجربت فى السعودية اكلات الارز والفراخ ( الكابسة / المندى / ... )
صممت انى اعمل الطرق دى بمختلف انواعها ، والحمد لله جربتهم كلهم ووصلت لسر الصنعة فيهم
وبحب كل فترة اجرب نوع من تلك الانواع واضيفله حاجة من هنا او حاجة من هنا ..وببقى مبسوط جدا وانا باكله وبسترجع تللك الايام الجميلة التى قضيناها بالاراضى المقدسة[/frame]





> -ماهي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها وتتخذها منارا لك في حياتك ؟




[frame="2 70"]
عندما يحدث لنا مالانحبة..فأقول
"قدر الله وماشاء فعل "
فاننا لو علمنا الغيب .. لاخترنا الواقع 
وان ماكتبة الله علينا خيرا مما نتمناه
فجوهر الايمان .. هو الرضا بماقدرة الله عزوجل[/frame]




> -ما هو الصحابي الجليل الذي تعتبره قدوة يقتدي بها ولماذا؟




[frame="2 70"]ثانى الخلفاء الراشدين ... الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب
ما اسمع رواية تروى عنه وعن سيرته الا واجدنى ابكى ... 
فهذة الشخصية القوية الحازمة ... شديدة الزهد .. والتقوى .. والخوف من الله
تشعرنى اننى لو كنت اعيش فى زمانة ... ماكنت لاخشى من شىء .. ولا اخاف من الغد 
كنت ساشعر بالامان .. فورائى حاكم وولى امر .. يتقى الله[/frame]




> -الحياة في مصر مليئة بالمشاكل التي تواجه الشباب .. ماهي أكثر المشاكل التي 
>  تراها أكثر تعقيدا في مواجهة شباب اليوم ؟



[frame="2 70"]البطالة ... قصر فرص العمل .. ومايرتبط بهذا من الاعتماد على الواسطة فى الالتحاق بالعمل

عندما بجد الشاب فرصة عمل ... شريفة ... تناسب قدراتة ومؤهلاتة .. ونكفية العيش الكريم
ما من مشكلة يمكن ان نقول عنها انها كبيرة ومعقدة

فتوفير فرص العمل بشكل عادل وبعائد معقول – من وجه نظرى – حلا لمعظم مشكلات الشباب فى مصر
وليس حل تلك المشكلة  بالامر اليسير ... ولكن بدون الوصول لديناميكية تساعد على حل هذة المشكلة .. ستظل مشكلات الشباب بمصر موجودة ... وستزداد تعقيدا[/frame]

سيدى الكريم ...
اتمنى ان تكون اجابالتى قد جاءت  وافية ...اتمنى ان اكون دائما عند حسن ظنك بى
واكرر بالغ شكرى وتقديرى على تواجدك الذى عطر صفحاتى...

فلك منى اسمى ايات الشكر والعرفان،،، :f2:

----------


## Amira

*حسن  
علي الكرسي و يا مسهل تبقي القاعدة عليه مريحة و ماتزوغش من أي أسئلة  

و أتفضل يا سيدي عصير كمان علشان الكلام يحلو 


س1 - "النقش في الصغر كالنقش علي الحجر" ياريت تقولنا أيه أهم الصعوبات البتواجهك في ترسيخ قواعد التربية السليمة مع نور و ندي و بتعمل ايه علشان تتغلب علي هذه الصعوبات ؟؟ 

س2- أكيد كان ليك رأي و فكر خاص عن كل عضو تعاملت معاه داخل المنتدي هل كان فيه تغير لرأيك و فكرك عن بعضهم بعد مقابلتهم شخصيا من خلال مقابلات المنتدي ؟؟ و ياريت تقولنا أكثر الأسماء تغيرا لتوقعك عنهم شكلا و موضوعا .  

س3- "لكل إمرأة مواقفها المثمرة بحياة زوجها" مطلوب منك تقولنا موقف لأحلي كلمة كان له آثره المثمر علي حياتكم. "موقف حلو و جامد بقي يا أبو علي ... أحسن يا ويلك "

نكتفي بهذا القدر و نعود بعد الفاصل .... حد ينزل بالأعلان 

للأمانة يا حسن أنت من الشخصيات الي تشرفت حقا بمعرفتهم و بتواجدهم الجميل 

بارك الله فيك و بأسرتك و أسعد أيامكم بكل الخير 

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> شكرا يا اختي ام احمد .. بجد بجد اختيار مميز ..والمقدمة الاكثر من رائعة ..شكرا لكِ. 
> 
> اهلا يا استاذ حسن ..  
> 
> اولا .. انا ما ليا في الشعر كثير .. ولا حقدر اكتب لك قصيدة شعر .. بس صدقني سعيدة جدا لاننا حنتعرف عليك اكثر ان شاء الله .. .


اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمة emerald
نورتينى وشرفتينى ... وكفايا تواتجدك وكلامك الرقيق..
وانا اسعد والله باسألتك ... وربنا يستر هههههههه




> ثانيا : ندخل على الاسئلة على طول هههههه


انا تحت امرك ..... بس خفى ايدك شوية :M (14):  






> هل ممكن اننا نقول عن الاستاذ حسن انه من محبي المغامرات ..؟؟



[frame="2 70"]اى نوع من المغامرات تقصدى ...؟
لو تقصدى حب المغامرة فى الاقدام على خطوة او تجربة جديدة فتاى حد ما ايوة طالما مفيهاش ضرر
ولو تقصدى المغامرة فى اتخاذ قرار فية نسبة خطورة...
فلازم الاول نفرق بين المغامرة ... والمخاطرة ... والمقامرة

فلو اقدمت على اتخاذ قرار فى امر ما وكانت امامى فرصة بها نسبة من المخاطرة
فاحب طبعا انى اغامر واجرب .. بس بحدود ، وكل ماكان هذا الامر غير مصيرى ولايترتب علية اخطار زادتت نسبة المغامرة
لكن لو كانت نسبة المخاطر المترتبة على كدة كبيرة واحنمالية فشل الموضوع كبيرة فكدة اتحولت الى مقامرة
وانا مش من طبعى انى اقدم على حاجة من النوع دة ، بحب احسب كل شىء كويس وافكر كويس ويمكن دة يبقى عيب فيا .. والبعض بيسمية تردد ..لكنى فى النهاية بحب افكر فى كل حاجة كويس خاصة الامور المصيرية[/frame]



> الظلم .. شعور قاتل .. هل تعرض الاستاذ حسن قبل كده للظلم ؟؟




[frame="2 70"]والله اعتقد محدش مامرش بمواقف شعر فيها بالظلم.... وطبعا دة أمر نسبى ويختلف من شخص لاخر
وهو شعور قاسى وبغيض جدا .. ربنا يعافينا من الشعور به

انا فى وقت من الاوقات وفى احدى الوظائف التى ارتبطت بها قبل عملى الحالى 
كنت بعمل محاسب فى احدى الشركات وكان مدير الحسابات رجل متواضع الفكر وضعيف من الناحية العملية
وسألت عن رأيى فى احدى المشاكل وفى طريقة عملة وابديت الراى  كما اراه وكما يرضى ضميرى ..
وقام صاحب الشركة بتغير مدير الحسابات وبعد فترة عاد بعد ان توسط له اخرون 
 ولم يعجبه بالطبع استمرارى بهذا الشكل .. فأخذ يسىء فى المعاملة ولايكلفنى الا باعمال بسيطة.. مماجعلنى اتقدم باستقالتى التى تم قبولها على الفور ..ولم يقدر صاحب الشركة  موقفى ولا خوفى على الشركة من وجود مدير حسابات غير اهل للمنصب 
وتركت العمل .. بدون مايتوفر لدى البديل .. مما ترتب علية بقائى بلا عمل لمدة 6 اشهر حتى اكرمنى الله بفرصة عمل افضل.. وعلمت لاحقا ان مكتب المحاسبة والمراجعة قدم تقريرا للشركة بعدم كفاءة هذا المدير وتم اقالته مرة ثانية [/frame]





> تجربة مريت بيها في حياتك ..؟؟ وتسعي ان اولادك ما يمرو بها ؟؟




[frame="2 70"]شفتى بقى كمان دى خاصة بالثانوية العامة ..... هههههههه
بس مش جميلة بالمرة..
والدى - رحمة الله علية – كان نفسة أدخل كلية الطب واطلع دكتور ... وانا كمان من صغرى كنت بتمنى دة ومن وانا صغير بيقولولى يا دكتور حسن هههههههه
حنى والدى عمل عيادة صغيرة كدة بمشاركة بنت عمتى وكانت طبيبة .. وكان متفق معاها انها تبقى بتاعتنا احنا الاتنين بعد كدة
وجت الثانوية العامية ... اقصد العامة ههههه، وكانت اول سنة بحصل ارتفاع غير طبيعى فى التنسيق 
وجبت مجموع طب ... بس بتاع السنة اللى قبلها ههههههههه ، طب فى العام دة اخدت من حوالى 98%
وانا ولاكنت مدى خوانة ولا واخد مواد مستوى رفيع ولا حاجة ...وقدر الله وماشاء فعل
كانت صدمة طبعا لينا كلنا ... والحمد لله عدت

وطبعا اتمنى لاولادى واى حد فى الموقف دة انه ينول اللى بيتمناه ..بس طبعا لازم يتعب عشان يوصله[/frame]



> ممكن تقولي موقف جميل حصل لك ايام الثانوية ..؟؟ ليه الثانوية .. لاني بحب المواقف الي بتسير في هذه الفترة من العمر هههههههههه؟؟




[frame="2 70"]طبعا فترة الثانوية العامة من الفترات الجميلة بالعمر ..وذكرياتها لاتنسى
كنا انا واتنين اصدقائى لانفترق ابدا... انا واحدهم كنا علمى وفى نفس الفصل ..والاخر ادبى فى مبنى تانى
ويوم جالنا صديقى اللى فى القسم الادبى دة اثناء الحصص وندهلنا من الشباك وقالنا انه كان واقف فى الطرقة امام الفصل والمدير كان معدّى - وكان صارم جدا - وانا قاله روح وهات ولى امرك ...فصلة يعنى
طبعا احنا اخدتنا النخوة وزعلناله وروحنا مش ممكن نسيبة يمسى لوحد ومشينا معاه ( زوغنّا يعنى ههههه) وروحنا بيت زملنا اللى معايا وكانت والدته فى الشغل وقعدنا نفكر نعمل اية نعمل اية
روحنا متصلين بالمدرسة ... وطلبنا نكلم المدير .. وانا تقمصت دور ابو صديقى- اللى كان عضو فى الحكم المحلى - واتكلمت مع المدير وطبعا كنت متنرفز جدا وماصدقت بقى : انت ازاى تخلى طالب يخرج من المدرسة فى وسط اليوم ...وهو كان عمل اية يعنى يستحق دة ... وانا مش حسكت ... وحشتكى فى الوزارة ... وكدة بقى وخليت الراجل مايعرفش يرد وقالى معلش انا كنت متنرفز وخلية يرجع بكرة عادى...
طبلعا رجع زميلى والحمد الله .. بس يوم بقى والدة راح المدرسة وقابل المدير اللى ذكرله الموقف دة .. طبعا والد صديقى استغرب بس سكت.. وقاله لابنة انا حعدى الموضوع بس قولى مين صاحبك اللى قلدنى دة واتقمص دورى ... وطبعا قاله اى اسم غيرى... وكل ما اروحله واسلم على ابوة .. يقولى اية رايك اققوله بقى انه انت اللى قّلدة هههههههههه[/frame]





> هل هناك بوادر ادبية بأت تظهر عند ابنائك .. وانت كأب ما شعورك لو اراد احد أبناءك انه يتفرغ للكتابات الشعرية .. ؟؟



[frame="2 70"]ندى بحس انها بتحب الكتابة ... بس هى بتحب تكتب قصص ههههههه
وطبعا الكتابة شىء جميل ... ولكن التفرغ له فقط امر غير مستحب ... فهى كهواية يمكن ان تنمو وتكبر اثناء الدراسة ... بل بالعكس القراءة والاطلاع اثناء فترة الدراسة من شأنها ان تصقل الموهبة بشكل كبير
اما نور الدين بقى فبيحب الرسم جدااااااا[/frame]






> اخر سؤال .. بس غلس بشكل ..
> السبب في اننا ما عملنا معاك مقلب يا استاذ حسن .. هو اني حسيت انك سريع الغضب .. وتزعل بسرعة .. هل توافقني في رأي؟؟ .. ولا حتخليني اتحسر عشان ما عملت فيك مقلب ..




[frame="2 70"]لاء اتحسرى هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا  مش حزعل من حاجة زى دى ... بالعكس انا كنت مبسوط وانا بقرا المقلب بتاع زيزو ههههههههه
وبتخيل ردود افعالى لو كان دة حصل معايا

وبعدين انتى حسيتى  منين بقى انى سريع الغضب...!!![/frame]




> اعتذر يا اخي على الاطالة .. وسلامي للمدام .  والاولاد ..
> 
> وبارك الله فيك


انتى شرفتينى والله بتواجدك ... وبأسئلتك الجميلة
واتمنى تكون اجابتى خلتكوا تقربوا من شاعر الرومانسية اكتر

أكرر شكرى ... وخالص تقديرى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أم أحمد
> مش عارفه أشكرك ازاى يا غالية على أختياركمش عارفه أشكرك ازاى يا غالية على أختيارك
> 
> بصراحة كان نفسى فى اللقاء ده من زمااااااااان
> 
> 
> شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> 
> ...



اهلا وسهلا بيكى احلى كلمة... 
شرفتينى و نورتينى والله
(جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاة .....
ربنا يسامحها ياام احمد بقى ...
هى اللى حطتنى فى الموقف دة .... :M:  )

ونعمل اية بقى لام احمد ... نسيت الكرسى 
وجابته بعد ما جاوبنا كام سؤال على الواقف

نخش دلوقتى على الاجابة ... والله المستعاااان





> 1-اشمعنى الرومانسية هى أكتر حاجة بتحب تكتب فيها ؟ وهل الرومانسية مازالت موجودة فى زمننا هذا؟



[frame="2 70"]والله انا الكتابة الرومانسية هى الاقرب ليا ... والمفردات البسيطة هى الاقرب لقلبى
حتى عندما اكتب نوعية اخرى وطنية كانت او عام وليست عاطفية .. اشعر انى اتناولها بشكل رومانسى .. ودة يمكن عشان كل قراءاتى السابقة كانت لهذا اللون من الكتابة وهذة النوعية من الشعراء
اما وجود الرومانسية الان .. وكما اجبت على سؤال ا/ سيد عطية
فطبيعة العصر وزحام الحياة ... جعلها تختفى بعض الشىء ... ولكنى اعتقد ان الرومانسية وان توارت بعض الشىء فى خضم الحياة ومتضلباتها ، الا انها موجودة وان اختلفت وسائل التعبير عنها[/frame]





> 2- أيه أكتر قصيدة عجبتك وتأثرت بها فى المنتدى؟ ومن هو كاتبها؟




[frame="2 70"]بصراحة المنتدى مليان اقلام هايلة .. وقصائد ممتازة .. 
بس يمكن فى قصيدة حستها جدا وكانت بقلم الاستاذ / سيد عطية
بعنوان " خريف العمر " 
قد اية كانت معانيها جميلة ... ومفرداتها عذبة .. والاهم فكرتها جديدة وغير مستهلكة[/frame]




> 3- ما هو أسعد يوم فى حياتك؟ وما هو أسوء يوم؟


[frame="2 70"]كلمة الاسعد والاسوأ على العوام كدة صعبة قوى لان ممكن يكون فية اكتر من موقف 
  عموما من أسعد الايام  فى حياتى كان يوم ما شلت ندى بنتى لاول مرة وسمعت صوتها... بعدها سجدت لله سبحانة وتعالى
وكمان اليوم اللى شفت فية الكعبة لاول مرة ... طبعا كان من اسعد اللحظات اللى مريت بيها 
اما اسوأ يوم كان يوم وفاة والدى رحمة الله علية .. لانه جاء مفاجأة ومكنتش متوقع خالص انى فجأة الاقى نفسى لوحدى فى الدنيا خاصة ان وقتها كان سنى مش كبير قوى[/frame]





> 4- موقف طريف مريت بيه ؟


[frame="2 70"]موقف حصل اثناء رحلة العمرة .... لما حصل واتلغبطت الشنط فى المطار وفوجئنا بشنطة شبة بتاعتنا هى اللى معانا ... وكان فيها حاجات غريبة كدة .... والناس فى الفندق الصراحة كانوا مبسوطين مننا خااااااااااااااالص ههههههه 
( ها أحكى التفاصيل والا بلالالالالاش )[/frame]




> 5- ماهى أكتر أكلة بتحب تاكلها من ايد أحلى كلمة؟



[frame="2 70"]والله هى طباخة بريمو وبتعمل اكلات كتير حلوة ...(قوليلها البوقين الحلوين دول بقى ههههههه)
بس اكتر حاجة بتعملها حلو المحاشى ... وكمان المكرونة البشاميل[/frame]


> 6- ايه هى أكتر مناسبة بتحب تحتفل بيها؟



[frame="2 70"]اى مناسبة بيكون فيها تجمع لأسرة بتبقى مناسبة حلوة
وطبعا فية مناسبات هامة لالالالالالالابد من الاحتفال بها ... 
زى عيد الزواج
( لحسن المدام تكون هنا والا حاجة هههههههه )[/frame] ..





> 7- أيهما أفضل ولماذا الزواج عن حب أم الزواج التقليدى؟



[frame="2 70"]طبعا الزواج عن حب افضل واضمن لاستمراره... بس دة لايمنع ان فية علاقات زوجية بدأت بشكل تقليدى واستمرت ونجحت .. لانه نتج عنها عشرة طيبة ونشأ حب ونمى وكبر بالعشرة الطيبة[/frame]




> 8- ايه الحاجات اللى عملتها و لو رجع بيك الزمان تانى مش هتعملها..؟



[frame="2 70"]ااااااه ... واضح ان ختامها مسك ...
 لية الاسئلة النميسة دى بقى ...!!!

صحيح ان ام احمد اديتك الحق انك تسألى..
لكن ما قلتليش انى لازم اجاااوب ههههههه[/frame]




> وكفاية كده أسيب فرصة لباقى الاعضاء
> ويا رب أكون كنت ضيفة خفيفة عليك




كفاية اية يا هانم  8 اسئلة  وعاوزة تسيبى اسئلة لباقى الاعضاء ...
امال لوكنتى مش حتسبى فرصة كنتى عملتى ايــــة
اه صحيح ...
نسيت اقولك اجابة لسؤال ما سالتهوش
مفيش مصروف بيت الشهر دة :M (29):  ( مش عارف لية حاسس انى اتنصبلى كمبن  :M (14):  ... وحصل تأمر عليا ..
ومن اقرب المقربين كمااااااان ... خووووووونة :M:  )

ماعلينا ... اللى حصل حصل بقى ....
والحمد لله خرجنا بأقل خسائر ممكنة

نورتينى يا احلى كلمة ... وعقبال كل مرة
تقبلى خالص تحياتى .. واعتزازى  :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *العفو يا فندم علي ايه*
> *ده انا محرجة جدااا  اني  مش بعرف اقول كلام حلو زيكم*
> *كنت كتبت مقدمة احلي من دي 100 مرة يا فندم*
> 
> *وبعدين لو علي العزمة انا جاااااااااية* 
> *هاخذ اول طيارة واجي*
> *بس يلا يا فندم استعد انت الاول * 
> 
> *وبعدين صحيح ايه ده الكرسي راح فين*
> ...



عزيزتى ام احمد ...
 اهلا بيك مرة تانية

عجبك كدة ياستى ...
قعدت اجاوب على الواقف لحد ما جه الكرسى ... :M:  
بس واضح انك عرفتى انى تعبت من الوقفة ... فجبتى كرسى شوزلونج هههههه

شكرا ليكى اختى الكريمة ... كلك كرم وواجب

والعزومة يافندم نعملها ونبعتهالك لحد عندك ... وتوصلك سخنة كمان


تقبلى وافر شكرى .. وكل احتراماتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف شكر لام احمد على الاختيار الرائع 
> شاعر الرومانسية منور الكرسي والله لاءة منور الدنيا بحالها ..
> فيه كام سؤال كده على الماشي لزوم الواجب يعني




النور نورك يا زهراااااء ... وانتى اللى نورتينى والله بتواجدك وكلماتك الرقيقة دى
وانا تحت امرك ياستى ... ومستحضر اهو للأجابات هههههه






> اولا:ماهو هدفك الاساسي في الحياة؟




[frame="2 70"]طبعا هدفى الكبير فى الحياة ... هو تربية اولادى تربية سليمة  وتنشئتهم تنشئة اسلامية صحيحة 
خاصة فى ظل ما نعيشة من مغريات ... وفى اجواء صعبة تصعب من هذة المهمة .. 
ولكن الله المستعان[/frame]




> ثانيا:هل هناك شيء مستحيل لدى شاعرنا واذا كان الجواب نعم فما هو ؟



[frame="2 70"]والله انا شايف ان الاستحالة دى شىء نسبى ... فما اراه مستحيلا .. من الممكن ان يراه غيرى بلامر اليسير
ولكن هناك بالطبع امور صعبة ... امر بها .. من الممكن ان تحتاج الى بعض الجهد .. ولكن ليس هناك امرا كامل الاستحالة[/frame]


> ثالثا:ساذكر بعض الكلمات  وارجو منك ان توجهها لاعضاء في منتدانا الغالي


 ....


[frame="2 70"]
أحبك يا.. جميع اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين
أتابع مواضيعك بشغف يا... هناك اقلام كثيرة متميزة ... على سبيل المثال لا الحصر  اوشا ، بنت شهر يار ، اسكندرانى ، قلب مصر
تشعرني بالحزن يا.. كل عضو بتعالى على الاخريين
تشعرني بالفرح يا.. كل عضو يحترم كلمتة وقلمة
ظلتمك يا... الحمد لله أعتقد انى ماظلمتش حد
ظلتمني يا...والحمد لله ايضا اعتقد ان محدش ظلمنى
شكرا يا.. أم محمد ( على اتاحة هذة الفرصة الجميلة لتواجدى معكم )
حقك عليا  يا... حسام عمر ( عشان دايما بغيظة .... بس اعمل اية ... أصله زملكاوى ههههههه )
ازعجتني يا... سرفر المنتدى هههههه
اتفاءل بك يا... ميمو ..( ربنا يوفقة ويهدية للخير )
اتمنى لقاءك يا... كتير والله نفسى اشوفهم ... ا / عصام علم الدين ، محمد نديم ، د/جمال مرسى .. ومن غير الشعراء اسكندرانى ، بنت شهريار ، بيدوو
انت صديقي الاول يا... زيزو ( وفعلا بعتز بمعرفته )
انت العضو المميز في نظري يا... اساتذتنا المتميزين وانا بعتبرهم اباء لجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
أ/ سيد عطية ، و أ/ سيد ابراهيم...  [/frame]




> رابعا :لو بايدك تحكم العالم لمدة ربع ساعة والوقت يسمحلك تغير شيء واحد بس هتغير ايه علما ان انت مسموحلك تغير اي حاجة في كل حاجة لكن شيئ واحد ؟


[frame="2 70"]ياااااااااااه دى مسئولية كبيرة قوى

بصى انا متضايق من حاجة معينة .. وهى مصدر ازعاجنا دايما فى اى مشكلة بنواجها عالميا..
وهى حق الفيتو الممنوح لبعض الاعضاء دون الاخر بمجلس الامن

فاول حاجة حعملها ... حلغى حق الفيتو وتبقى القرارات باغلبية الاعضاء دون ان تتسبب دولة فى وقف قرار علية اجماع من جميع الدول ..لا لشىء الا لانه يتنافى مع مصلحتها[/frame]






> اخيرا اسفة جدا لو ثقلت عليك بس انت عملت معانا وااااااجب في فك التكشيرة واحنا لازم واكيد طبعا نرد الواجب دي الاصول بردو هههههههههه
> بجد ربنا يبارك لك في اسرتك الغالية ويوفقك ويحقق لك ماتتمنى  وسعيدة بوجودك على الكرسي ..
> دمت في امان الله استاذ حسن




ااااه انتى بتردى الواجب بقى ..
ماشى ماشى
انا قدمت السبت يعنى ... فجالى الحد هههههههه

وبعدين انا قلت حاجة ..!!!
دا انا قصدى ان النونات كلهن تحدى وذكاء 
ومش لوائح وترتيبات اللى يتوقفوا عندها ... بس كدة :M (37):  


أختى الرقيقة ... زهراااء
شكرا على تواجدك .. وكلماتك الرقيقة ... ودعواتك الجميلة
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم ...
وتقبلى خالص المنى ... وأطيب تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخى الكريم 
> حسن 
> شاعر الرومانسية 
> ارق تحياتى لك و للاسرة الكريمة 
> اسعدنى جدا وشرفنى 
> وجودك على الكرسى 
> ليزداد  معرفتى بشخصيتك المحببه الى نفسى 
> واقترابى من شخصكم 
> الكريم 
> ...


[frame="2 70"]الاخ الكريم ... اسكندرانى
كلماتك طوق من الياسمين اضعة فوق رأسى

تواجدت بصفحاتى فعطرتها بكلماتك الرقيقة .. واحساسك العذب

اشكرك من كل قلبى على مشاعرك الرقيقة ... وحرفك الراقى

تقبل منى وافر شكرى ... ومزيدا من احتراماتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## سمـاء

شاعر الرومانسية

وزميل أدفى قاعتين ف المنتدى... الشعر والمطبخ

سؤال سريع كده بما إن الأسئلة اللى فاتت كانت دسمة...  ::  

احنا قرينا كتير كلام رومانسى جميل أكيد مكتوب لأحلى كلمة..  ::  

ياترى كتبت إيه لندى ونور؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::  

خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="7 80"]*************





**********************************[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب حسن الطيب شاعر الرومانسية
اسمح لي اولا بشكر اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد علي اختياراتها الموفقة دائما
ثانيا وقعت يا سيدي
بالطبع انت من الاشخاص التي تعرفت بهم و احسن ما فيك انك بسيط و عشري زي ما بنقول بالبلدي و فوق كل ده انك انسان تثق فيه من اول لقاء 
لكن لي عندك سؤال متي تكتب قصيدتك ما هو الشيء الذي تستلهم منه اعمالك ؟
و بالطبع محتاج رد مطوووووووووووووول
دمت بالف خير انت و الاسرة السعيدة*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ...


الله يخلي لك نور وندى واختنا العزيزة احلى كلمة  .. ان شاء الله تفرحو بأولادكم لما تشوفوهم في اعلى المراتب يا رب.  :Partysmiley:  

طيب هيا ندى ليه ما تعرض علينا بعض القصص الي كتبتها .. كلمها يمكن توافق . :Kyaha K:  

سعيدة باللقاء الي سمحلنا اننا نتعرف بشخصيتك الجميلة ..


سبحان الله .. انا كنت داخلة وناوية على سؤال .. بس ما عرفت كيف اصيغة  :2:  ... ولحسن الحظ الاقي الاستاذ معتز كاتب السؤال وبطريقة رائعة .. شكرا له . :f:  

لكن لي عندك سؤال متي تكتب قصيدتك ما هو الشيء الذي تستلهم منه اعمالك ؟
و بالطبع محتاج رد مطوووووووووووووول

يا ليت لو تكون الاجابة مطولة .. على قول استاذ حسام بإسهاب .. يا ليت .. :Glad:  


شكرا لك على اجاباتك ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ والأبن العزيز / شاعر الرومانسية


أستقبلوك بالزهور فسعدت الزهور  بك . لم يضعوا لك كرسى لأنك أبن هذه الأرض الطيبة وتفضل أفتراشها . لو خيرت فى أن أقول فيك كلمة لأحترت فعلاً فهل أتكلم عن حسن الخلق . الأدب . الشاعرية . الطيبة الواضحة . اشياء لو تكلمت عنك فيها فسأجدك متفوق عليها وبهذا فأن ما سأقوله عنك مهما حاولت فلن يعطيك حقك .
مش عارف وانت تكتب وتشعر أن معك فى المنتدى رقيب وليس أى رقيب فمن تراقب هى رفيقة العمر وأم  ندى ونور الدين (ربنا يبارك لك فيهم وفى السيدة الفاضلة حرمكم أحلى كلمة )فياترى هل تعتبر هذا قيد على إبداعك ؟
الأخت أم احمد والأخت بوكى اشكركم فدائماً تختارون الأفضل .
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وركاته 
> شكرا يا ام احمد على الاختيار الجميل لشخصيه جميله جدا ومحترمه جدا والكلام ده عن تقارب واحتكاك بشخصيه استاذ حسن وحقيقى هو اخ مقرب دا وانسان فعلا اقل مايقالعليه انه فعلا شاعر الرومانسيه  الجميل 
> 
>  تواجده مثمر وجميل اسلوبه غايه فى لروعه والاحترام ومواضيعه جميله ومنها مايخص الوقع الى عايشين فيه الحقيقه كان اول الناس الى اقرالهم فعلا قصائد والى شدنى للقاعات الادبيه ودخولى فيها 
> 
> سعدت جدا بتواجده اخ ليا وعن حق صاحب بيت فعلا وصاحب واجب 
> سعدت جدا بتواجدك الجميل


تسلم عزيزى أحمد على كل الكلام الجميل دة ... ربنا يكرمك يارب 
[QUOTE]نبتدى بقى الاسئله  :: 

طبعا نظرا لانى جربت كل الاكل بتاعك ودقته وفعلا الكل كله كان جميل جدا  فانا مش هسال عن حاجه فى المطبخ بقى  [/QUOT]

ولية ياعم ... ماتطلبلك وصفة والا وصفتين هههههه
اسال يا بوحميد انا تحت أمرك





> 1- إذا كانت لديك الفرصة للقيام برحلة اسبوع إلى إحدى دول العالم فأيها تختار ولماذا ؟



[frame="2 70"]اسبوع بس .... طب ماتخليهم اتنين .. انت حتدفع حاجة من جيبك ياعم ههههههه
بصراحة فية دول الطبيهة فيها خلابة ... زى تايلاند مثلا
انا نفسى اروح مكان فية بحيرة وخضرة وشلالات ومراكب .. زى اللى كالن فى الفيلم كدة بتاع " حرامية فى تايلاند " بس من غير حرامية ههههههههههه[/frame]



> 2- ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟



[frame="2 70"]والله وبدون مجاملة المنتدى بقى هو شريك البيت فى وقت فراغى ....
يعنى انا لو مش فى الشغل يا اما ببقى مع الاولاد فى البيت يا اما على المنتدى ... او اصدقاء من المنتدى هههههههه
فعلا روح الاسرة فية .... وفية مجموعة هايلة من الشخصيات اللى اتشرفت بمعرفتهم 
واكيد كل واحد منهم اضاف لى الكثير[/frame]




> 3- ماهى السلبيات التى تراها ولا تحب أن يكون لها تواجد بين الشباب ؟



[frame="2 70"]السلبية ..
هى افة هذا الزمن ... ( وانا مالى خلينى فى حالى) أشعر انها اصبحت شعار معظم الشباب
وعدم التفاعل مع مايحدث من متغيرات من حولنا ومن احداث هو أكبر سلبيات شباب هذا العصر[/frame]



> 4- شاعر الرومانسية متي يبتسم ابتسامه امل ومتى يصاب باحباط ؟




[frame="2 70"]بابتسم ابتسامة أمل لماابص لولادى 
وأصاب بالاحباط عندما اشاهد كم الفساد من حولى .. الذى استشرى فى معظم قطاعات الدولة[/frame]5


> - مين من الاعضاء تنسب ليهم الصفات ديه



[frame="2 70"]طيب : لاء دول كتير بجد والله .. على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أ/ سيد ابراهيم ، أ/ مصطفى سلام 
أ/ يحى زكريا ،حسام عمر ، بيدو
مخلص : زيزو
شقي : مظلوم هههههه
ذكي :أحمد صلاح ، بوكى بوكى ، بنت شهريار
رومانسي :  ميمو
اجتماعي : ليلة عشق
صارم : أ/ فاضل .. 
دماغه ناشفه:  احمد صلاح
محبوب : أ / سيد عطية
مواضيعه تحفه : أم أحمد ، اوشا[/frame]




> ربنا يقويك بقى ويعينك 
> اخوك احمد



شكرا يا زيزو على تواجدك ... وكلماتك الرقيقة ... واسئلتك الجمبلة وروحك الاجمل

تقبل منى خالص مودتى ..  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلاااااااااااااااااا
وانا بقول الكرسى منور ليه
اتارى شاعرنا الغالى منوررررررة
مكنش يوووومك ابداااااااااا يا شاعرنا
بس فرصه عظيييييييييمه قدرنا نتعرف على شاعرنا بشكل اكبر
وبجد بجد اجاباته رائعه جدااااا
وخفيفه جدا جداا
وللاسف الاعضاء مسابوش ولا سؤال حد يساله
بس على مييييييييييييييييييين
واسال واقول..

ازاى اتعرفت على ابناء مصر؟؟

ومين اول صديق ليك هنا؟؟

هل جه وقت حسيت انك واخد موقف من ابناء مصر؟؟ ولو حصل دا ايه السبب؟؟

طبعا تواجدك بين قاعتى الشعر والمطبخ واضح جدا
ومهاراتك فى الاتنين عاليه اووووى ما شاء الله عليك
تفتكر مهاراتك اعلى فى اى منهم ((بشهادة اهل البيت طبعا)) لازم الدليل ههههههه؟؟

وياترى عزيزتنا الغاليه احلى كلمه بتقول رايها بصراحه فى الاكل والشعر ولااااااااا!؟

اهلا بيك بينا اخ فاضل وعزيز والاحلى وجود الجميله احلى كلمه وندى الغاليه
وفى انتظار نور ان شاء الله
دايما منورينا بوجودكم جميعا بينا
وتمنياتى بحياه سعيدة هادئه ان شاء الله
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

وشكرا للغاليه ام احمد لاختيارها المميز والرائع
ارق تحياتى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *حسن  
> علي الكرسي و يا مسهل تبقي القاعدة عليه مريحة و ماتزوغش من أي أسئلة  
> 
> و أتفضل يا سيدي عصير كمان علشان الكلام يحلو 
> 
> *



تسلم الايادى يااميرة على احلى عصير ...
واهلا بيكى فى الموضوع اللى نورتية .. وربنا يستر عشان انا متوجس خيفة من اسئلتك مش عارف لية ....هههههههه




> س1 - "النقش في الصغر كالنقش علي الحجر" ياريت تقولنا أيه أهم الصعوبات البتواجهك في ترسيخ قواعد التربية السليمة مع نور و ندي و بتعمل ايه علشان تتغلب علي هذه الصعوبات ؟؟




[frame="2 70"]طبعا مانعيشة من عصر الفضائيات وماتبثة من مواد من شأنها هدم ما يبنية ويزرعة الاباء فى ابناءهم ... وبقت المشكلة مش فى التربية واصولها داخل البيت ، المشكلة بقت برا البيت وفى القنوات المفتوحة
عجبنى جدا مسلسل ونيس " محمد صبحى " لما قال فى اجزاؤة الاخيرة ان المشكلة مابقتش فى التربية الداخلية داخل البيت ..لان ما نبنية داخل ابناءنا يمكن ان يهدم خارج البيت...
ولذلك فلابد من تربية المجتمع 
طبعا الامر صعب ... وتربية الابناء فى الوقت دة بقى من اصعب الامور ... وعشان نواجة الصعوبات دى
لازم نكون حريصين واحنا بنتحاور مع ابناءنا ..ولازم يبقى العقل والمنطق والحوار هو اساس تعاملنا معاهم لان المنع والقوة والتعنت مش حفيد فى ظل ماحولهم من مغريات 
وقبل كل شىء لازم يكون الدين ومحبة الله ورسولة امام اعيننا وهو القاسم المشترك فى كل ما نقوله ونفعله امامهم... حتى تكون لديهم القدوة .. والمصداقية فيما نلقنهم اياه[/frame]



> س2- أكيد كان ليك رأي و فكر خاص عن كل عضو تعاملت معاه داخل المنتدي هل كان فيه تغير لرأيك و فكرك عن بعضهم بعد مقابلتهم شخصيا من خلال مقابلات المنتدي ؟؟ و ياريت تقولنا أكثر الأسماء تغيرا لتوقعك عنهم شكلا و موضوعا .




[frame="2 70"]اللى بنعملة فى الناس حيطلع علينا والا اية ههههههههه
سؤال انا حاولت اوقع بيه تايجر وومن يا اميرة وهى فلتت وماجوبتش ههههههه
عموما أكيد التعامل المباشر مع الناس بيفرق عن الصورة اللى ممكن نكونها من خلال التعامل على النت فقط
يعنى مثلا احمد صلاح واحمد زيزو... من الشخصيات اللى كانت فكرتى عنهم من خلال المنتدى والردود غير ما قابلتهم خااالص
أحمد صلاح( ابن البلد ) كنت حاسس انه انسان متعالى وطالع فيها وغير ودود ( مش عارف لية الصراحة ههههههه )
بس بامانة طلع انسان بسيط جدا وخدوم جدا والحمد لله وجه نظرى تغيرت خالص عنه ... لأحسن طبع
وكذلك احمد زيزو... كنت حاسس انه برضة مش اجتماعى .. وحاد بس لما اتعاملنا لقيتة انسان طيب وصاحب صاحبة زى مابيقولوا والحمد لله من اقرب الشخصبات ليا دلوقتى




طبعا مستنيا النوع الاخر .... هههههههههههههههههه
لاء بقى انا حكتفى بنص الاجابة ...
بس اكيد طبعا فية اراء بتختلف للأسوأ او للنقيض بعد التعامل
بس بامانة قليلة جدا مع الشخصيات اللى قابلتها ... ولا تخرج عن انها بعض الملاحظات والتحفظات على بعض صفاتهم التى لا تخل بكونهم اهل للمعرفة والصداقة والعلاقة الطيب[/frame]




> س3- "لكل إمرأة مواقفها المثمرة بحياة زوجها" مطلوب منك تقولنا موقف لأحلي كلمة كان له آثره المثمر علي حياتكم. "موقف حلو و جامد بقي يا أبو علي ... أحسن يا ويلك "





[frame="2 70"]مش بقوللك متوجس خيفة ههههههههه
و حاسس انك ناوية على تدبيسة يا اميرة .... ماشى ماشى
بامانة والله .. والحمد لله ربنا رزقنى بانسانة طيب جدا وقلبها كبير ... وصعب فى الزمن دة ان الانسان يلاقى انسانة كدة 
وكتير من المواقف اللى مرينا بيها والازمات - اللى عدت والحمد لله - وثبتلى  فيها معدنها الاصيل وقلبها الكبير
واهم حاجة انها انسانة مدّبرة .. ومش مسرفة ( زى حلاتى .....) ولو كانت زيى  كان زمان المرتب بيخلص يوم 10 فى الشهر ههههههههههههه[/frame]




> نكتفي بهذا القدر و نعود بعد الفاصل .... حد ينزل بالأعلان 
> 
> للأمانة يا حسن أنت من الشخصيات الي تشرفت حقا بمعرفتهم و بتواجدهم الجميل 
> 
> بارك الله فيك و بأسرتك و أسعد أيامكم بكل الخير





مفيش اعلانات بقى ...
انا مش بحب الفواصل الاعلانية ههههههه
شكرا اختى العزيزة أميرة على كلماتك الرقيقة ... اللى اسعدتنى جدا
وشكرا مرة تانية على تواجدم واسئلتك اللى طرحت بذكاء ... واسلوب رائع

أعزك الله ... وكتب لكم الخير فى كل خطواتك...

تقبلى منى خالص مودتى... ووافر امتنانى،،، :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ايه دة استاذ حسن هنا شاعر الرومانسيه الرائع  زوج صديقتي وحبيبة قلبي احلى كلمة* *الي بجد بعزها جدا جدا وانسانه رائعه فوق الوصف انا شكلي همدح فيها وهنسى حضرتك ههههههههههه بس انا متاكدة مدام هي ست عظيمه كدة يبقى حضرتك كمان انسان رائع وانا شفته وحسيته من تواجدك هنا ومن ردودك دلوقتي ونورت الكرسي نبدا في الاسئله والشغل بقى نسمي بالله ونقول*
*1-هل حضرتك بتربي ولادك نور الدين وندى زي ما حضرتك اتربيت وبتحس ان تربيتك انت لم كنت صغير افضل ولا تربية دلوقتي أفضل وايه الطريقه الي بتتبعها لتربيتهم وبتنصح كل اب وام يربوا ولادهم ازاي ؟؟*

*2- تقدر توصفلنا شخصيتك وتقولي ايه هي مميزاتك وعيوبك وراي احلى كلمة فيها كمان ههههههه سؤال غلس ؟*

*3-لو اديتك حاجات تقولي مكانتها في حياتك تديها كام في الميه ( زوجتك -ولادك -شغلك-الشعر-المنتدى)؟؟*

*4- هديك كلمات وعبر عنها من وجهة نظر حضرتك ( الحب - الأخلاص- الطمع - الخيانه- النفاق-التعصب-الرومانسيه-الدين-المستقبل-الكذب-الفلوس)؟*

*5- لو حبيت تدي وصفه سحريه او رشته للسعادة الزوجيه تقول ايه ؟؟*

*6-لو حضرتك قابلت مضايقات من شخص في عملك او في اي مكان اخر قولي الطريقه او الاسلوب الي هتتبعه مع ذلك الشخص ؟*

*7-وايه السلوكيات والاخلاقيات الي بتعجبك والي مش بتعجبك في المجمتع حاليا والي مش بيعجبك تفتكر الحل لاصلاحه هيكون ايه ؟*

*ومرسي جدا لحضرتك وزوقك وناسف على الاطاله بس دة لاننا عايزين نعرف حضرتك اكتر وربنا يكرمك يارب ويخليلك احلى كلمه ونور الدين وندى وتشوفهم في الصورة الي بتتمناها لهم ويحققلك كل امنايتك......*
*فعلا سعدنا بتواجدك معانا في كرسي الاعتراف* 
*تحياتي لك دمت بالف خير*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *[frame="7 80"]*************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************[/frame]*


[frame="7 70"]الوالدة الفاضلة .. ماما زوزو

أضاء تواجدك صفحاتى .. وعطرت كلماتك أجواءها

وحقا فأنتى الام الحنون والقلب الكبير ...
الذى يساع كل أعضاء المنتدى
وحبنا لكى ... نهرا لايجف
فهنيئا لنا بك .. وهنيئا لك هذا الحب

ودمتى لنا فى أوفر صحة .. وأحسن حال

تقبلى منى اخلص امنياتى .. ومزيدا من التقدير،،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *الاخ الحبيب حسن الطيب شاعر الرومانسية
> اسمح لي اولا بشكر اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد علي اختياراتها الموفقة دائما
> ثانيا وقعت يا سيدي
> بالطبع انت من الاشخاص التي تعرفت بهم و احسن ما فيك انك بسيط و عشري زي ما بنقول بالبلدي و فوق كل ده انك انسان تثق فيه من اول لقاء 
> 
> دمت بالف خير انت و الاسرة السعيدة*



اهلا بيك عزيزى  معتز

ربنا يكرمك على كلماتك الرقيقة ... 
واللى وصلتنى علطول
لانى عارف انها من القلب



> لكن لي عندك سؤال متي تكتب قصيدتك ما هو الشيء الذي تستلهم منه اعمالك ؟
> و بالطبع محتاج رد مطوووووووووووووول




[frame="2 70"]الكتابة عزيزى ليس لها موعد محدد...
انما هى لحظات يشعر فيها الكاتب ان بداخلة احساس معين بدفعة للأمساك بقلمة
من الممكن ان يكون احساس نتج عن موقف شخصى يمر به
او تجربة معينة تجرى امامة ..او احداث يمر بها من حوله..
او يستجمع احداث قديمة ويتخيل موقف  او حدث معين يكتب على اثره
وعن نفسى ... فأنا عندما اجد بداخلى ما يدفعنى للكتابة 
اجد الكالمات تنساب من داخلى بيسر وسهولة.. 
وهذا عما اذا جلست واعددت نفسى ان اكتب عن امر معين
اجدنى ابحث عن المفرددات وانسق الكلمات ....الخ
يعنى بحس انى بشتغل من الاخر ..... ههههههه
كصانع ما يصنع منتج له
وفى جميع الاحوال تخرج كتاباتى وليدة المواقف
 افضل من تللك التى استعد واجمع ادواتى لكتابتها[/frame]

اخى الكريم ..
تواجدك اسعدنى جدا .. وكلماتك ادخلت البهجة على نفسى

فشكرا لرقيق كلماتك.. وتقبل خالص امتنانى،،، :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الشاعر الراقي شاعر الرومانسية
اتقدم بالشكر للفاضلة أم أحمد على حُسن أختيارها
وسعدت جدا بقراءة كل حرف من حروف كلماتك عبر مشاركاتك القيمة
ولن أثقل عليك بأسئلة جديدة
فحسبي ما قرأت من أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات
وأرحب بحضرتك ضيفا عزيزا على كرسي التعارف
واتمنى أن نسعد بوجودك الراقي دائما معا
تقبل تحياتى لحضرتك ولأسرتك الكريمة
 :M (32):

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> 
> الله يخلي لك نور وندى واختنا العزيزة احلى كلمة  .. ان شاء الله تفرحو بأولادكم لما تشوفوهم في اعلى المراتب يا رب.  
> 
> طيب هيا ندى ليه ما تعرض علينا بعض القصص الي كتبتها .. كلمها يمكن توافق . 
> 
> سعيدة باللقاء الي سمحلنا اننا نتعرف بشخصيتك الجميلة ..
> 
> ...


الرد

[frame="7 70"]اختى الكريمة،،، emerald

شكرا لمتابعتك ... وكلماتك الرقيقة  التى اسعدتنى
ودعواتك الجميلة ...

وانا اسعد والله بتواجدك ... واسئلتك الرائعة

اما بخصوص ندى وقصصها ...
فحاضر ياستى ... نحاول نقنعها بالنشر هههههههههه

وبخصوس السؤال انا رديت علية اهو

يارب اكون قدرت اوصل الاجابة ..
ومعلش لو مكنتش باسهاااااب ههههههه
وتحت امرك لو فية اى استفسار


تقبلى منى وافر الشكر وكل التقدير،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الأستاذ والأبن العزيز / شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> 
> أستقبلوك بالزهور فسعدت الزهور  بك . لم يضعوا لك كرسى لأنك أبن هذه الأرض الطيبة وتفضل أفتراشها . لو خيرت فى أن أقول فيك كلمة لأحترت فعلاً فهل أتكلم عن حسن الخلق . الأدب . الشاعرية . الطيبة الواضحة . اشياء لو تكلمت عنك فيها فسأجدك متفوق عليها وبهذا فأن ما سأقوله عنك مهما حاولت فلن يعطيك حقك .
> مش عارف وانت تكتب وتشعر أن معك فى المنتدى رقيب وليس أى رقيب فمن تراقب هى رفيقة العمر وأم  ندى ونور الدين (ربنا يبارك لك فيهم وفى السيدة الفاضلة حرمكم أحلى كلمة )فياترى هل تعتبر هذا قيد على إبداعك ؟
> الأخت أم احمد والأخت بوكى اشكركم فدائماً تختارون الأفضل .
> دمتم جميعاً بخير



الوالد الكريم... أ/سيد ابراهيم
كلماتك الجميلة - والتى لا استحقها - طوق من الياسمين زينت به رأسى
فهذة الكلمات الرقيقة عندما تخرج من شخصية مثلك ..
 فهذا تتويج م وشرف مابعده شرف

شكرا لحضرتك رقيق كلماتك .. واحساسك الرائع




> وانت تكتب وتشعر أن معك فى المنتدى رقيب وليس أى رقيب فمن تراقب هى رفيقة العمر وأم  ندى ونور الدين (ربنا يبارك لك فيهم وفى السيدة الفاضلة حرمكم أحلى كلمة )فياترى هل تعتبر هذا قيد على إبداعك ؟





[frame="2 70"]طبعا من اهم الاشياء للكاتب بشكل عام هو حرية قلمة وعدم الحجر علية
والحمد لله لم اشعر يوما بمثل هذا الشعور ، خاصة اجتماعيا ...
فالله عز وجل قد رزقنى بزوجة متفهمة لطبيعتى وميولى فى الكتابة
وتعرف ان الشاعر يعبّر عن احاسية بالفعل، 
وايضا يمكن ان يعبّر عن مواقف واحداث ومشاعر الغير....
والاهم ان بيننا ثقة كبيرة والحمد لله [/frame]

سيدى الكريم...
سعدت جدا جدا جدا بتواجد ... وتشريفك لى
وبسؤالك الجميل ايضا...

تقبل منى وافر الشكر ... وكل الاحترام ... ومزيد من التقدير :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اهلاااااااااااااااااا
> وانا بقول الكرسى منور ليه
> اتارى شاعرنا الغالى منوررررررة
> مكنش يوووومك ابداااااااااا يا شاعرنا
> بس فرصه عظيييييييييمه قدرنا نتعرف على شاعرنا بشكل اكبر
> وبجد بجد اجاباته رائعه جدااااا
> وخفيفه جدا جداا
> وللاسف الاعضاء مسابوش ولا سؤال حد يساله
> بس على مييييييييييييييييييين
> واسال واقول..


الكرسى منور بيكوا وباسألتكوا يا ستى.... هههه

اهلا بيكى يا استاذتنا بنت شهريــــار

نورتينى وشرفتينى والله ...

ربنا يستر من اسئلتك الخفيفة 
( انا عارف ماينفعش تعديها خفيفة ابدا هههههههه)




> ازاى اتعرفت على ابناء مصر؟؟




[frame="2 70"]انا اشتركت فى المنتدى من زمان ... تقريبا من 2003 ودة كان من خلال صديقين اعزاء عليا هما بودا ( سى هورس حاليا ) والاخت العزيزة اوشا
بس مكنتش بدخل كتير... وبعد فترة دخلت هنا واتعرفت بمجموعة اصدقاء تانية وارتحت جدا معاهم وحسيت انه بيضم مجموعة كويسة وعلى خلق ودة خلانى استمر بالمنتدى وكمان ادخل فية المدام والاولاد .. وربنا يجمعنا على الخير دايما يارب[/frame]




> ومين اول صديق ليك هنا؟؟




[frame="2 70"]غير بودا واوشا .. 
اتعرفت بزيزو وحسام عمر واحمد صلاح ( ابن البلد )  على الترتيب[/frame]



> هل جه وقت حسيت انك واخد موقف من ابناء مصر؟؟ ولو حصل دا ايه السبب؟؟




[frame="2 70"]ممممممممم سؤال نميس ... وعاوزة توقعينا بيه مع الناس ياعبير هانم
ماشى ماشى
بكل صراحة اه حصل ... ممكن بشكل داخلى احيانا ولاشياء صغيرة
بس المرة الكبيرة كانت من فترة حصل سوء تفاهم فى قاعة المطبخ لما اتأرشف موضوع لبودا ( اللى هو الجزء الاول من اطلب اى وصفة ) وحسيت انه حجر على العضو ان دة يحصل بدون استشارته خاصة مع موضوع ناجح... ودة كان سبب انى بعدت لفترة
بس بعد كدة الامور هديت وحصل مقابلة مع شخصيات واطراف الموضوع وحسيت انى كنت ممكن اكون فهمت الامر بشكل مش صحيح...
والحمد لله دلوقتى مفيش  جوايا اى شىء ولا غضب من حد[/frame]






> طبعا تواجدك بين قاعتى الشعر والمطبخ واضح جدا
> ومهاراتك فى الاتنين عاليه اووووى ما شاء الله عليك
> تفتكر مهاراتك اعلى فى اى منهم ((بشهادة اهل البيت طبعا)) لازم الدليل ههههههه؟؟




[frame="2 70"]كلهم اولادى ههههههه
لاء والله بجد والحمد لله اهل البيت عاجبهم الهوايتين
بس راى النقاد بقى انا معرفوش ههههه
بخصوص الكتابة اهو الناس هنا شافت وقرات وهى تحكم...
والاكل كمان معظم الى اعرفهم حصل وداقوا من العك بتاعى ههههه
ماعدا ناس كدة بيوعدونا يشرفونا مرة ومش بيوفوا خااااالص 
( مش عارف نعمل معاهم اية والله الناس دى هههههه )
ولو عاوزة الدليل بقى ممكن ابعتلك قصيدة ... وصنية مكرونة مثلا ( دى اتش ال ) وانتى تحكمى وتقارنى وتقوليلى ههههههه[/frame]




> وياترى عزيزتنا الغاليه احلى كلمه بتقول رايها بصراحه فى الاكل والشعر ولااااااااا!؟




[frame="2 70"]طبعا بتقول رايها بصراحة وبدون اى ارهاب منى .....
مش عارف بقى بتجاملنى والا اية هههههههه[/frame]




> اهلا بيك بينا اخ فاضل وعزيز والاحلى وجود الجميله احلى كلمه وندى الغاليه
> وفى انتظار نور ان شاء الله
> دايما منورينا بوجودكم جميعا بينا
> وتمنياتى بحياه سعيدة هادئه ان شاء الله
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى
> 
> وشكرا للغاليه ام احمد لاختيارها المميز والرائع
> ارق تحياتى




اهلا بيكى انتى اختنا الغالية عبير...
سعادتى والله كبيرة بتواجدك ... واسئلتك الخفيفة ( اللى فيها نماااااااسة واضحة هههههه )
وسعادتى اكبر بمعرفتك وصداقتك اللى بنهتز بيها كلنا


تقبلى منى كل الشكر ... وخالص الامتنان،،، :f2:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله استاذ حسن هنا على الكرسى وانا ولا واخدة بالى 

اعذرنى يا استاذ حسن على التأخير فى المشاركة بس العتب على النظارة بقى

اولا ماشاء الله ربنا يكرمك عليك شخصية محترمة جدااا وودوة جدا واجتماعية  وماشاء الله انا بحس حضرتك من النوع اللى بيخاف على اصدقائه اوى وبيحبهم اوى ماداموا كويسين معاه فربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله ويباركلك فى احلى كلمة ونور وندى وتشوفهم فى احسن المراكز

هما سؤالين كده صغنين 

1-انت قولت ان والدك كان نفسه تبقى انت دكتور ياترى انت كمان بتتمنى حاجة لنور ولندى وهل ياترى دى نفس رغباتهم ؟

2-موقف عمرك ما هتنساه وليك حرية الاختيار بقى ان كان محرج او مفرح 

ومنور الكرسى يا فندم

وتسلم ايدك مقدما

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ضيفنا اليوم في كرسي التعارف من الشخصيات المميزة 
> هو عضو قديم في المنتدي يعني من سنتين تقريبا
> ولكن ترك بصمة كبيرة في جميع القاعات حيث انه
> ضيفنا اليوم هو شاعر الرومانسية
> يمتلك قلما رقيقا عذبا ينتقي من الكلمات اعذبها وارقهاوييصيغها في اطار جميل ويطرحه بين ايدينا كي يمتعنا بكل ما هو جميل
> 
> صاحب قلب ابيض وصديق للجميع يمتلك من الصفات التي تجعل اي انسان يقابله يكن له كل احترام وتقدير
> ...




شاعر بيخُرْ رومانسيه...

من كايرو حتَّى دقهليه...

أحرُفُهُ زوارقُ تتراقص...

فى النيل برقَّه وحنيَّه...

أو أُنثى رشيقَه تتهَادَى...

بدلالٍ ساعة عصريه...

أو نسمه شقيه تتلاعب...

فى ليالى القمر الصيفيه...

أحرُفُهُ تجعلُنا نَحيَا...

أحلام ربيعٍ ورديَّه...

شاعر مشهورٌ بالكَرَمِ...

إن يأتى إلينا بأُمسيَّه...

دَوماً يَأتينا بلحومٍ...

أيضاً مع كفته وتسقِيَّه...

أيضا بجوار الأكَلاَتِ...

يأتينا ببعض التحليَّه....

غَذَّانا بطناً مع روحٍ...

ما أجملُ هاذى التسويه...

يخبرنا أنَّهُ من يطبُخْ....

فاكرنا عالم أغبيَّه...

مَن ْ طَبَخَتْ هىَ أحلى كَلِمَه...

يا ناصح يابو خيبه قويه...

أكثرنا يعرفُ ويُدارى...

من أجلِ دّوَم التغذيه...

شُغلتُكَ يا حلو عرفناها...

تحمل أطباقاً وصينيَّه...

كى نأكُلَ فى يوم لقاءٍ...

أكلاتٍ حُلوه وهنيَّه....

والأن جابوكَ على الكرسى...

وكأنَّكَ مجرم فى قضيه...

فاجلس يا حبيبى وتمجلس...

فى داخل دايره نيابيه...

من عالم قد أكلوا طعامك...

والان جعلوك الاضحيه...

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *ايه دة استاذ حسن هنا شاعر الرومانسيه الرائع  زوج صديقتي وحبيبة قلبي احلى كلمة* *الي بجد بعزها جدا جدا وانسانه رائعه فوق الوصف انا شكلي همدح فيها وهنسى حضرتك ههههههههههه بس انا متاكدة مدام هي ست عظيمه كدة يبقى حضرتك كمان انسان رائع وانا شفته وحسيته من تواجدك هنا ومن ردودك دلوقتي ونورت الكرسي*




اهلا اهلا يا مى ... ازيك 
انتى اللى نورتينى وشرفتينى ... وبجد كلماتك  دى اسعدتنى جدا .... وبعدين انتى جاية بواسطة جامدة بقى ... مدام صديقة المدام قوى كدة .... يبقى اسئلتك حيترد عليها فوررررررررررا هههههههههه

نبدا في الاسئله والشغل بقى نسمي بالله ونقول



> 1-هل حضرتك بتربي ولادك نور الدين وندى زي ما حضرتك اتربيت وبتحس ان تربيتك انت لم كنت صغير افضل ولا تربية دلوقتي أفضل وايه الطريقه الي بتتبعها لتربيتهم وبتنصح كل اب وام يربوا ولادهم ازاي ؟؟




[frame="2 70"]بصى يا ستى ... اكيد اساليب التربية بتتغير بتغير العصر ... طبعا فية اساسيات واحدة ولا تتغير  مهما تغيرت الظروف، لكن اقصد اساليب وطرق التربية نفسها
يعنى مثلا ... زمان لما والدى الله يرحمة كان يحب يمنعنى عن امر ما .. كامشاهدة برنامج او مادة تليفزيونية معينة .. كل ما فى الامر انه  يقفل التليفزيون وخلاص ... دة غير ان الحاجات اللى كانت بتتعرض وقتها فى الثمانينات – مش زمان قوى يعنى عشان ماكبرش نفسى ههههههه – كانت غير دلوقتى خااااالص وبقى الطفل محاصر من جميع الجهات .... قنوات ارضية وقنوات فضائية .. واللى مش حيشوفوه فى البيت حبشوفوه برا عند اصدقاء او فى المدرسة او حتى فى الشارع
عشان كدة اعتقد ان انسب حاجة هى كسب صداقة الابناء ومناقشتهم  فى كل شىء ولكن حسب سنهم وحسب مستوى فهمهم ... فلن يجدى المنع والتشدد فى هذا العصر ... [/frame]


> 2- تقدر توصفلنا شخصيتك وتقولي ايه هي مميزاتك وعيوبك وراي احلى كلمة فيها كمان ههههههه سؤال غلس ؟



[frame="2 70"]
مممممممممممممممم .. واضح انكوا اصحاب قوى ... والكلام حيبقى مسجل هههههههه
اعتقد ان راى الانسان فى نفسة صعب شوية.... بس ممكن ااقولك بعض الصفات اللى انا ممكن احسها
اولا ... انا عصبى بعض الشىء ... وباخد الامور على اعصابى جدا ، يعنى لو عندى مشكلة من اى نوع معرفش ابقى هادى وانسى ... ودماغى ما تبطلش تفكير ... وطبعا كل دة على اعصابى
كمان ممكن اكون متردد بعض الشىء .. بحب اخد وقتى فى التفكير خاصة فى الامور المصيرية
ممكن اكون من ذلك النتوع الذى يسمى بالاسيف... وهو سريع الغضب .. طيب القلب  ..... يعنى ممكن ازعل بسرعة بس فعلا مش بشيل جوايا الاساءة ابدا لاى حد
ومعرفش اكون متضايق مع حد واتعامل معاه عادى .... ويمكن تكون دى صفة بتزعل منى ناس كتير ... ممكن ااقول للى قدامى انت غلطان  بشكل مباشر وبدون زواق 
دى خلطبيتة من الصفات اللى شايفها فيا ... شوفى انتى بقى اية منها حميد واية منها مش حميد ههههههه وابقى اسالى صحبتك بينك وبينها  اية اللى بيضايثها فى صفاتى ..
 قوليلى بينى وبينك وبلاش تسييح قدام الجماهير هههههههههه[/frame]


> 3-لو اديتك حاجات تقولي مكانتها في حياتك تديها كام في الميه ( زوجتك -ولادك -شغلك-الشعر-المنتدى)؟؟



[frame="2 70"]بصى انا بالنسبالى زوجتى واولادى وبيتى هما شىء واحد وكيان لايتجزأ ... وطبعا دة له النصيب الاكبر من الاولوية ... يلى ذلك الشغل .... ثم هوياتى الشخصية من كتابة ومطيخ طبعا .... 
اما المنتدى ... فمقدرش انكر انى ارتبطت به كتير الفترة الاخيرة وممكن ياخدنى من البيت شوية ... 
احيان كتير برجع من الشغل على النت والمنتدى ... وطبعا دة بيزعل ناس منى  بس بصالحهم على طووووول هههههههههه [/frame]



> 4- هديك كلمات وعبر عنها من وجهة نظر حضرتك ( الحب - الأخلاص- الطمع - الخيانه- النفاق-التعصب-الرومانسيه-الدين-المستقبل-الكذب-الفلوس)؟



[frame="2 70"]الحب : هو اجمل شىء فى الدنيا 
الاخلاص : بقت عملة نادرة الايام دى .. بس اكيد له وجود والا تحولت الحياة الى غابة .
الطمع : صفة بشرية  موجودة عند معظم الناس .. بس بدرجات متفاوتة .. ندعوا الله ان ينقى قلوبنا منها .
الخيانة : احساس صعب ... وشعور قاسى على من يتعرض له .. خاصة ان كان من المقربين له .
النفاق : بكرهه جدا واكره من كان من صفاته .
التعصب : الدفاع عن وجه نظر او اعتقاد شخصى  أمر مطلوب ولكن بلا تعصب يؤدى الى خسارة من حولنا.
والاعتدال فى كل شىء أكيد شىء افضل واكثر صلاحية للأنسان .
الرومانسية : حاجة مهمة فى حياتنا رغم ان هذا العصر وللأسف ليس عصر الرومانسية .
الدين : صلب الحياة .. ولا يجب ان نفصل اى من امور الحياة عن الدين كما يعتقد ويطالب البعض .
المستقبل : الامل ... والسعى نحو الافضل 
الكذب : أفة فى هذا الزمن ... فقد انتشر الكذب والخداع بين الناس بشكل كبير واصبح الصدق من الصفات النادرة.
الفلوس : مش حقول كلام افلاطونى انها مش مهمة و...الخ  طبعا هى عصب الحياة وليس عيبا السعى وراء الحصول عليها طالما بشكل شريف وغير مهين .. ومن غير اغتصاب حقوق الاخرين .. حتى يأمن الانسان لنفسة وبيته واسرتة مصاعب هذا الزمن ...ولو تعارضت الفلوس مع راحة البال فاعتقد انه لامجال هنا للمقارنة....[/frame]




> 5- لو حبيت تدي وصفه سحريه او رشته للسعادة الزوجيه تقول ايه ؟؟



[frame="2 70"]مفيش سحر ولا حاجة .. لان ببساطة العلاقات الانسانية ومنها العلاقة الزوجية من الامور النسبية .. فهى تتوقف على شخصية المتعاملين ... فماينفع للبعض  ليس من الضرورى ان ينفع للكل ..
ولكن بصفة عامة . فان الصدق والاحترام والمشاركة ومحاولة ارضاء الطرف الاخر من اساسيات السعادة الزوجية فى رأيى .[/frame]




> 6-لو حضرتك قابلت مضايقات من شخص في عملك او في اي مكان اخر قولي الطريقه او الاسلوب الي هتتبعه مع ذلك الشخص ؟




[frame="2 70"]حسب الشخص اللى قدامى ... لو امرة لايهمنى فلا أعبأ به واتجاهله تماما طالما انها لاتتعدى حدودها ولا تضر بالمصالح العامة، اما لو تجاوزت ذلك فالبطبع احاول ان اوقفة عند حدة  بشكل مباشر وبدون حرج [/frame]



> 7-وايه السلوكيات والاخلاقيات الي بتعجبك والي مش بتعجبك في المجمتع حاليا والي مش بيعجبك تفتكر الحل لاصلاحه هيكون ايه ؟




[frame="2 70"]*السلوكيات التى تعجبنى  :* بالطبع التعاطف الذى يظهر بين الناس فى المحن والمواقف الصعبة وكذلك محاولة المساعدة عند احتياجها ... وان قلت هذة السلوكيات بعض الشىء فى هذة الايام.
*السلوكيات التى لا تعجبنى :* التهليب ، الفهلوة ، والفساد ...  فقد استشرت بشكل مرضى .. وعلى جميع المستويات .. وتحول المجتمع الى حلبة صراع للتكالب والصراع .. 
واصبح العلاج لا يأتى بالكلام او التوجيه .... لازم يحصل تغيير جوهرى فى سلوكيتنا وارتداد منا لسلوكيات واخلاقيات الماضى ودة برضة مش حيحصل الا عندما يتعرض المجتمع لمرحلة عصيبة تنصهر فيها كل السلوكيات الدخيلة علينا ويتبقى المعدن الاصيل للأنسان المصرى .. كما حدث بعد نكسية يونيه وحتى حرب اكتوبر التى اظهرت المعدن الاصيل للشعب المصرى رئاسيا وشعبيا وعلى جميع المستويات وصار من يسلك سلوكا معيبا يراجع نفسة ويستشعر بنفسة حقارة ما يفعله[/frame]




> ومرسي جدا لحضرتك وزوقك وناسف على الاطاله بس دة لاننا عايزين نعرف حضرتك اكتر وربنا يكرمك يارب ويخليلك احلى كلمه ونور الدين وندى وتشوفهم في الصورة الي بتتمناها لهم ويحققلك كل امنايتك......
> فعلا سعدنا بتواجدك معانا في كرسي الاعتراف 
> تحياتي لك دمت بالف خير




الشكر ليكى يا استاذتنا .. واسف لو انا اللى اسهبت فى ردودى وطولت على قاريئى الردود

دمتى لنا وللمنتدى ... اختا وصديقة عزيزة ... وربنا يكتبلك الخير والسعادة دايما يارب

تقبلى من كل الود ... وكل الاعتزاز ،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الشاعر الراقي شاعر الرومانسية
> اتقدم بالشكر للفاضلة أم أحمد على حُسن أختيارها
> وسعدت جدا بقراءة كل حرف من حروف كلماتك عبر مشاركاتك القيمة
> ولن أثقل عليك بأسئلة جديدة
> فحسبي ما قرأت من أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات
> وأرحب بحضرتك ضيفا عزيزا على كرسي التعارف
> واتمنى أن نسعد بوجودك الراقي دائما معا
> تقبل تحياتى لحضرتك ولأسرتك الكريمة



أهلا بيك سيدتى الفاضلة ... قلب مصر

الف شكر على ترحيبك وكلماتك الرقيقة ...
واتمنى انى اكون ضيف خفيف على الكرسى ... ومحدش يزهق منى ههههه


شكرا لمرورك الكريم ... وتقبلى خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله استاذ حسن هنا على الكرسى وانا ولا واخدة بالى 
> 
> اعذرنى يا استاذ حسن على التأخير فى المشاركة بس العتب على النظارة بقى
> 
> اولا ماشاء الله ربنا يكرمك عليك شخصية محترمة جدااا وودوة جدا واجتماعية  وماشاء الله انا بحس حضرتك من النوع اللى بيخاف على اصدقائه اوى وبيحبهم اوى ماداموا كويسين معاه فربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله ويباركلك فى احلى كلمة ونور وندى وتشوفهم فى احسن المراكز
> 
> ا


ياهلا بالدكتّرة .... ازيك يا ميرا عاش من شافك ...
ولايهمك يا ستى ... المهم انك لمعتى النظارة وشفتى الموضوع وشرفتينى
وتسلمى يا دكتورتنا على كلماتك الرقيقة ومجاملتك الجميلة دى 




> هما سؤالين كده صغنين


اتفضلى يا فندم ولو مش صغيرين يعنى ... احنا نقدر نردلك اسئلة ....


> 1-انت قولت ان والدك كان نفسه تبقى انت دكتور ياترى انت كمان بتتمنى حاجة لنور ولندى وهل ياترى دى نفس رغباتهم ؟




[frame="2 70"]انا بتمنى اشوفهم كويسين وفى أحسن الاوضاع اللى هما يختاروها.... 
بس احيانا بشوف ندى فى البالطو الابيض ههههه

طبعا هما لسة صغييرين وماحددوش نفسهم يطلعوا اية...
ربنا يوفقهم فى حياتهم يارب ويكونوا احسن مننا وزمنهم افضل من دلوقتى[/frame]





> 2-موقف عمرك ما هتنساه وليك حرية الاختيار بقى ان كان محرج او مفرح ؟




[frame="2 70"]موقف محرج ولا ينسى ..
لما كنا فى العمرة انا والمدام والحاجة الوالدة، هما سبقونى على المدينة وانا رحت مكة الاول عشان اعمل عمرتى واحصلهم ... عشان ااقدر اعمل معاهم عمرة تانية
المهم لما وصلوا اكتشفوا ان شنطتنا فيها مشكلة .... اية هى بقى ... ان فية ريحة مش حلوة طالعة منها .. والفندق طبعا اتقلب وخلوا الشنطة برااا ا والمدام مبقتش عارفة تعمل اية ..واخيرا اكتشفت ان الشنطة مش بتاعتنا واتبدلت بشنطة تانيةوكان فيها لحمة ....واللحمة بااااظت من الحر والمدة الطويلة ... وقالت لاء مش بتاااااعتى هههههه 
المهم .. دة موقف اتحكالى لما رجعت بس كان مرتبط بيه اللى حصل بعد كدة
لما وصلنا مكة بقى كانت فية شنطة زرقا جبناها بعد ما شنطتنا راحت وكتبت عليها الاسم وكدة .. وهما وصلوا الفندق وانا اتاخرت شوية مع فوج الرجال وجيت لقيت الدنيا مقلوبة والكل بيدور على شنطتنا لان المدام قالتلهم ان الشنطة مجتش مع الشنط وقالت راحت هى رخرة زى اللى اتبدلت فى المطار ... دخلت الفندق وبصبت كدة لقيت الشنطة فى وسط الفندق مع باقى الشنط وقلتلهم اهى الشنطة... طبعا نظرات الغيظ بقى اللى في عيون الناس اللى تعبت وفضلت تدور  وتراجع الاوتوبيسات ومشرفى الرحلة ..
اللى حصل ان المدام كانت فاكرة الشنطة الجديدة حمرا مش زرقا .. لاننا اشتريناها حمرا فى الاول وبعدين غيرناها ... واتضايقت لما افتكرت انها راحت هى رخرة زى الاولانية ... طبعا وقفنا مبلمين انا وهى والناس حوالينا عاوزين يــــــ ............ ماعلينا ماعلينا
اعتذرنالهم وقولنالهم معلش بقى ... جلا من لا يسهوووو هههههه
بس كان موقف فظيييييع ومايتنسيش ابداااااا[/frame]



> ومنور الكرسى يا فندم
> 
> وتسلم ايدك مقدم



النور نورك يا دكتورة ... وربنا يطمنا عليكى دايما يارب

تقبلى منى وافر تحياتى ... واعتزازى،،، :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

> شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> وزميل أدفى قاعتين ف المنتدى... الشعر والمطبخ
> 
> سؤال سريع كده بما إن الأسئلة اللى فاتت كانت دسمة...  
> 
> احنا قرينا كتير كلام رومانسى جميل أكيد مكتوب لأحلى كلمة..  
> 
> ياترى كتبت إيه لندى ونور؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> ...




أكيد نور ماما زوزو غطى على سؤالى....

ياترى كتبت إيه لندى ونور؟؟؟؟؟؟

أصلى بحب أغانى الأطفال جدا

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> وزميل أدفى قاعتين ف المنتدى... الشعر والمطبخ
> 
> سؤال سريع كده بما إن الأسئلة اللى فاتت كانت دسمة...  
> 
> احنا قرينا كتير كلام رومانسى جميل أكيد مكتوب لأحلى كلمة..  
> 
>  
> ...


الاخت الغالية ... والشاعرة الرقيقة سماء

بداية ... اسمحيلى اعتذر عن عدم الرد حتى الان ...
والتى حدثت دون قصد منى ، والعتب اما ...
على النظر ( حكم السن بقى .... هههههه) ... او
 بسبب الله يسامحة (السرفر )... 
اللى جننى الفترة اللى فاتت وانا برد على الاسئلة من كتر البطىء
فكنت معرفش احمّل الصفحة الا بعد كذا رفرش 

ونسأل الله ( لان السؤال لغير الله مزّلة ... واخدلى بالك يا ابو حميد  :M (17):  )
ان ينفخ فى صورة سرفرنا بين السرفرات ... ويسهل لنا التعامل والرد فى المنتدى

ماعلينا ... بلاش نتكلم فى السياسة بقى ......

ندخل على سؤالك 



> ياترى كتبت إيه لندى ونور؟؟؟؟؟؟




[frame="2 70"]بصراحة يا استاذتنا ... للأسف انا مكتبتش حاجة للولاد حتى الان ...
ممكن يكون عدم محاولة منى ..  وبالطبع تقصير 
انما فعلا كلامك او سؤالك شجعنى جدا ..
 انى احول جزء من عاطفتى لاولادى الى كلمات 
واوعدك انك تكونى من اوائل الناس اللى اخد رايهم فيها


سيدتى الكريمة ..
اكرر شديد اسفى ... وكذلك عميق سعادتى بتواجدك
وسؤالك ... والاكثر تفاعلك ومتابعتك


تقبلى منى كل الامتنان ... ووافر تقديرى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

شاعر الرومانسيه حسن

من الاخوه الافاضل

والله اعلم انا بعزه ازاي وبكن له كل الود

وسؤالي له

هل معرفتك بيه فكرتك انك اهلاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وكل اماني التوفيق لك ولاسرتك الكريمه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أبو على حبيبى* :: 
*أنا يادوب لامح الموضوع 
فدخلت أسلم عليك
وسامحنى على التأخير
إنت جميل جدا يا أبوعلى
وحظى جميل جدا إنى أسعدتنى الظروف وإتشرفت بمقابلتك
وشفت فيك إنسان قد إيه ظريف وهادى ومؤدب ومثقف وخفيف الظل
أتمنى الظروف تجمعنا تانى بإذن الله 
وتحية لك من القلب* ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شاعر بيخُرْ رومانسيه...
> 
> من كايرو حتَّى دقهليه...
> 
> أحرُفُهُ زوارقُ تتراقص...
> 
> فى النيل برقَّه وحنيَّه...
> 
> أو أُنثى رشيقَه تتهَادَى...
> ...




طب فين السؤال ...................!!!


يعنى تعدى وتهبدنى القصيدة دى كلها ... واقعد ادور على سؤال واحد .. مالقيش :M:  

ماشى يا استاذنا ... كفاية نورك عليا .... وكلماتك اللى مليانة رقة وحنية
وادى ردى ياعم على كلامك ... وربنا مايقطعلنا حلمنتيشيات
[frame="7 70"]استاذنتا يحى بيتكلم
وبيوزن ابياته واشعاره
تعالى انت وهو واتعلم
حلاوة القافية فى كلماته

الاول يمدح فى كلامى
ويقول بيخر رومانسية
بعديها شكك فى طعامى
ويقول انى مبعرفشى
اعمل حتى الملوخية

لو حتى حلفتله مراتى
وقالتله دة بيسوى خروف
حيقول بتجامله باخواتى
أويمنع عنها المصروف

استاذى الحل انى اجيلكم
وفبيتكم اعملك اكلات
واهو فرصة أقابلها حرمكم
واحكيلها على كل مافات

قصايدك وكلامك عنها
واشعارك  ومديحك فيها
ومحاولة قربك منها
ومشاعرك  اللى مخبيها

ومش حنسى اجيبلك ويايا
اجملها ذكرى وهدية
قصيدة اسمها ارهابى
مكتوبة بخطك يا عنيا
قرينة وعليها بصماتك
وممضية بـيحى زكريا[/frame]

تسلم ياغالى ...
تحياتى واحتراماتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شاعر الرومانسيه حسن
> 
> من الاخوه الافاضل
> 
> والله اعلم انا بعزه ازاي وبكن له كل الود
> 
> 
> 
> وكل اماني التوفيق لك ولاسرتك الكريمه



العزيز الغالى ... حسام 

ازيك يا ياشا ... واحشنا كتير  والله
وربنا يديم المحبة .. انما عزة مالناش دعوة بيها
( ماتودناش فى دهاية ياعم ههههه )





> وسؤالي له





> هل معرفتك بيه فكرتك انك اهلاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





[frame="2 70"]سؤال نميس . يا حُس  :M (29):  

لا ياسيدى ... وحياتك انت انا هلاوى من ساعة مااتولدت
ودة لسبب بسيط ... انى بيجرى فى جسمى ... دم ... أحمر  ههههههههه
لو تقصد بقى انى مابحفظش دة عندة كام نقطة ودة عندة كام ... اعتقد ان مش هو دة مقياس حبك لنادى معبن .. انا بتفرج على لعبة الحلو ... بحب لاعيبته .... احب فكر ادارتة ... الخ وطبعا اتمنى له الفوز دايما .. خاصة على حبايبك ههههه


وبينى وبينك يا سمسم ... اصل الاهلى بقاله فترة كبيييييييرة الاول 
فمبقتش فرقة اعرف عندة كام نقطة ... ماهو برضة الاول ههههههه  :: [/frame]

نورت يا عزيزى ... 
بس ماقلتليش ...
حتروح تتفرج على لعيبة برشلونة يوم 24/4 
فى الاستاد وهما بيلاعبو الاهلى ..والا اية ؟

انا رايى انها فرصة ياعم وماتضيعهاش ... 
مش ضامنين الجماعة دول ممكن يجوا عندنا تانى امتى  :2: 


نشوفك على خير يوم الماتش يا باشا  :: 
ومبروك عليكوا التجديد للخواجة ...  :;): 


تقبل من خالص وارق تحياتى ،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *أبو على حبيبى*
> *أنا يادوب لامح الموضوع 
> فدخلت أسلم عليك
> وسامحنى على التأخير
> إنت جميل جدا يا أبوعلى
> وحظى جميل جدا إنى أسعدتنى الظروف وإتشرفت بمقابلتك
> وشفت فيك إنسان قد إيه ظريف وهادى ومؤدب ومثقف وخفيف الظل
> أتمنى الظروف تجمعنا تانى بإذن الله 
> وتحية لك من القلب*


اهلا اهلا ..  بالغالى أحمد ناصر

ازيك يا ابو حميد .. واحشنى كتير والله

وانت الاجمل يا باشا .. وكلك كرم ..  :M (32): 
وكنت سعيد الحظ انى اتعرفت عليك واتقابلت بيك..
 لانك فعلا شخصية محترمة
ربنا يديم المعروف والمحبة والود .. 
ويجمعنا على الخير دايما يارب


بقولك اية ... 
فرصة ياعم نشوفك يوم الماتش بتاع برشلونة
انا عارف ان وشك حلو على الاهلى :good: 
هات اخوك حسام  ونتفرج سوا على الماتش


نورتنى يا فندم ... 
وتقبل وافر امنياتى ،،،  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

كل الشكر لك حسن علي وجودك الطيب معنا في كرسي التعارف
قضينا معك وقت طيب وممتع
واستمتعنا بردودك الجميلة التي تدل علي شخصية طيبة الخلق والصفات
واتمني اننا مش نكون اثقلنا  عليك بالاسئلة
بس برضه عاوزين عزومة تاني ههههههه
استنانا بقي في الصيف وحضر نفسك يا فندم
تقبل مني خالص تحياتي وتقديري
انت واسرتك الجميلة
دمتم جميعا بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل الشكر لك حسن علي وجودك الطيب معنا في كرسي التعارف
> قضينا معك وقت طيب وممتع
> واستمتعنا بردودك الجميلة التي تدل علي شخصية طيبة الخلق والصفات
> واتمني اننا مش نكون اثقلنا  عليك بالاسئلة
> بس برضه عاوزين عزومة تاني ههههههه
> استنانا بقي في الصيف وحضر نفسك يا فندم
> تقبل مني خالص تحياتي وتقديري
> انت واسرتك الجميلة
> دمتم جميعا بكل الخير



[frame="2 70"]الشكر كل الشكر لكى عزيزتى ... أم أحمد
أن اتحتى لى الفرصة لمزيد من التعرف والتقارب مع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
اللى شرفونى .. واسعدونى جدات جدا باسئلتهم الجميلة
وبالعكس ما اثقلتوش بالاسئلة عليا ولاى حاجة والله

وبالنسبة للعزومة ... انا تحت امرك يافندم .. 
وكمان  الدعوة لجميع اعضاء المنتدى ... والله ومش كلام

ومنتظرينك فى الصيف ان شاء الله
بس بشرط ....
المرة دى بقى تجيبى الاولاد معاكى ..
ربنا يكتبلكوا الخير دايما يارب
ويرجعكم بالف سلامة لارضكم وبلدكم


تقبلى منى وافر شكرى ... 
وكل احتراماتى وتقديرى ،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------

